# حوار مع صديق – ( هل الأعمار مكتوبة ) ؟!



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]هل الأعمار بيد الله ومكتوبة *​*[FONT=&quot]؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا عن القتل العمد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو جاء شخص وقال أن بإمكانه الأنتحار ....وبهذا أكون قد أحرجت الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفيت عنه التحكم فى مقدار أعمارنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا معنى لعبارة ( الأعمار بيد الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أزدواجية في وجود الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى مسألة القتل العمد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يمنع الله هذا القاتل وكان فى صفه وترك الضحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا الغاء وجود الله مع القاتل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ابقاه على قيد الحياة ليكمل جريمته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هناك قدر ؟ وما هو معناه إن وُجد  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا كان ملخص حوار طويل مع العضو [/FONT]**Strident *​ *[FONT=&quot]الشهير بــ " جونى " لمن لا يعرف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً كان معنا فى الحوار طرفاً – هو العضو  / هشام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا هو ملخص الحوار – ولو نسيت جزئية .. برجاء نقلها أو التنويه عنها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نبدأ ..[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]كلامى من البداية بيقول الأعمار بيد الله ( مكتوبة - بداية ونهاية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تمسك بعض الأعضاء وتشبثوا بمثال القاتل الندل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مبحثى طيلة سنوات كان على ما أطلقت عليه " قوانين المشيئة الألهية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا المبحث ( غير مُلزم لأحد ) ولكنه أساس أيمانى البسيط بالله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن شاء أن يُناقشنى فيه ... على الرحب والسِعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تعريف " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قوانين المشيئة الألهية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى كل ماوضعه الله فى الأرض والسماوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السماء تُمطر بموجب قانون - الزلازل والبراكين بقانون - قوانين الطبيعة هى من صنع الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه هى مشيئته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهى تنطبق على الأنسان – الحيوان – النبات – الجماد – الطبيعة كلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن شئت القول أنها قوانين الفيزيا والطبيعة ...لك هذا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تنقسم الى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قوانين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مُصمتة ( قهرية ) وهى تلك التى تتعلق بالطبيعة والحيوانات والنباتات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( مقهورة على أفعال تحت حُكم الطبيعة ) وليست لها أرادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا لوجدنا شجرة التين قررت طرح كمثرى الصيف المقبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولوجدنا الأسد قرر أن يتنازل عن ضاريته ويبقى نباتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأنسان يخضع لــ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( قانون الأختيار ) والذى بداخله قانون آخر قهرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا دخل له فيه مثل ( المولد – النوم – فقدان الوعى – الجنون )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم الموت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختيار الأنسان - قانون - أعطاه الله للأنسان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوم تأكل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... دة أختيار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موتاً تموت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...دة قانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و..... الأنتحار والقتل نابع من هذا القانون بشقيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جزء أرادى يتعلق ( بالقاتل) وجزء قهرى يتعلق ( بالقتيل ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهو ما وقفنا عنده وتسائلنا ( لماذا ) ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]وكان رد محاورى هو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]






دي بقى دوجما...
اصل طبيعي افعاله هتكون ليها نتيجة طالما هو مش ﻻنهائي القدرة....
فكل فعل هيكون له تمن ونتائج.....الطاقة ﻻ تستحدث من العدم....
دي بقى مالهاش دعوة حريته جابها منين فماظنش تقدر تستدل بيها انها محكومة من ربنا
وحتى لو من ربنا....
طب هو لو انا قتلت حد، ليه بقى ساب لي الحرية دي؟ طالما مش سايب لي حرية كاملة (زي اتولد فين وعند مين) اشمعنى ما قيدش دي كمان حفاظاً على الضحية؟
كلامك معناه انه شريك ف الجريمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]أنا معرفش يعنى أية ( دوجما ) فبرجاء التَبسُط فى الحديث من أجل القارئ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
سألخص ما سألت أنت عنه :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) حريته دى جابها منين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) لية ساب لى الحرية دى ؟ طالما لم يترك لى حرية كاملة بأختيار مولدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) لماذا لم يقيد الحرية حفاظاً على الضحية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) كلامى معناه أن الله شريك فى الجريمة (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل هناك شئ نسيته قبل أن أبدأ الرد ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]لن أتمكن الى العودة للموضوع قبل صباح الغد لظروف شخصية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى عضو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يريد المشاركة أو التعليق فليتفضل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع ملاحظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أننا لا نُقارن ولا نحاور أديان [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*القضاء والقدر غير حقيقي وإلا كان علينا محاكمة الإله, أيا كان حسب ديانة القارئ, بدلا من محاكمة الإنسان على أي جرائم يرتكبها البشر ..... لأنه ببساطة: هل بإمكان الإنسان رفض ما يقضى به هذا الإله .....؟؟؟؟؟

بالقضاء والقدر يصير الإنسان مُصيرا وليس مخيرا ..... فعلى أى أمر ستتم أدانته في اليوم الأخير .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وكان رد محاورى هو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]* *[FONT=&quot]أنا معرفش يعنى أية ( دوجما ) فبرجاء التَبسُط فى الحديث من أجل القارئ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> سألخص ما سألت أنت عنه :*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot](1) حريته دى جابها منين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) لية ساب لى الحرية دى ؟ طالما لم يترك لى حرية كاملة بأختيار مولدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) لماذا لم يقيد الحرية حفاظاً على الضحية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) كلامى معناه أن الله شريك فى الجريمة (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل هناك شئ نسيته قبل أن أبدأ الرد ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




دوجما يا عزيزي يعني اعتقاد ﻻ يوجد عليه ادنى دليل

خليني بس اصيغ الاسئلة بطريقة اكثر دقة:

1- انا باقول اثبت ان حريته دي حد مديهاله! انا باقول انه طالما محدش بيقول له اعمل وما تعملش...يبقى مفيش حاجة بتحده غير قوانين الفيزيا والاحتمالات اللي هي في الكون اصلاً وبتحد اي حاجة عاقلة او غير عاقلة

2- نركز بس ان هنا بنتكلم عن القتل العمد....يعني فيه تعارض بين ارادتين....ارادة القاتل وارادة المقتول
ليه اختار ينحاز لحرية القاتل....مع انه معندوش مشكلة يتدخل ف حاجات تانية ويحد حريته برضو؟

هنا انا باجيب دليل اخر ان اجابة "احتراماً لحرية ارادته ماتنفعش" لانه كده كده بيحد ارادته ف حاجات تانية (ساعات تكون اهيف) 

وكمان:

3-  ليه ما انحازش لارادة الضحية البريئة خصوصاً انه المفروض انه محب للخير

4- بالظبط....سماحه بالجريمة هو اشتراك فيها لانه قادر على منعها

القدرة اللامحدودة + حب الخير +  احترام حرية الارادة   دونت ميكس  [/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*هتابع واكيد هشارك لان القضيه دى من اهم المواضيع الموجوده على الساحه الايام دى ..*​


Strident قال:


> سماحه بالجريمة هو اشتراك فيها لانه قادر على منعها


*
لو ربنا منع كل الشرور اللى بتحصل فى العالم ... مش هنبقى وقتها على الارض ... *
*
لى عوده *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 سبتمبر 2013)

متابعا ...


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هتابع واكيد هشارك لان القضيه دى من اهم المواضيع الموجوده على الساحه الايام دى ..*​
> *
> لو ربنا منع كل الشرور اللى بتحصل فى العالم ... مش هنبقى وقتها على الارض ... *
> *
> لى عوده *



معلش يعني.....هو ده السبب؟

يبقى مش فاعل الخيرات بقى!!   يعني يسيب الشرور بس عشان يبقى اسمها الارض؟!

طب بنفس المنطق لما ابنك يبقى حد هيضربه وﻻ يقتله ما تروحيش تدافعي عنه.....عشان يبقى اسمها الارض


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا لحد الان لم افهم فكرة الاستاذ عبود
في الموت

بماذا تؤمن في الاعمار ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش هتكلم فى نقطة الاعمار علشان ميحصلش صدامات تانية بينى وبين الاستاذ عبود 
انما هعلق على كلمة اتكررت كتير 
الخير والشر 
التعريفات مختلفة على فكرة , يعنى احنا بنقيس الخير والشر على مقاييسنا احنا كبشر , انما بحسب كلام الكتاب نفسه مقاييس الله مختلفه وافكاره كمان مختلفه 
فحتى تعريفنا للخير والشر مختلف عن رؤية الله ليه 
ده رأيي 
سلام


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش هتكلم فى نقطة الاعمار علشان ميحصلش صدامات تانية بينى وبين الاستاذ عبود
> انما هعلق على كلمة اتكررت كتير
> الخير والشر
> التعريفات مختلفة على فكرة , يعنى احنا بنقيس الخير والشر على مقاييسنا احنا كبشر , انما بحسب كلام الكتاب نفسه مقاييس الله مختلفه وافكاره كمان مختلفه
> ...



ايه رايك اقتلك طيب والقاضي ﻻزم يعفو عني، عشان انا شايف ان قتلك خير؟


ده مجرد تبرير بشري ويصلح ك self-defense

زي كده اللي عنده ألم ووجع ومش عارف يحله ف يقول لك ده اكيد عشان خير اكبر جاي!

لكن ده حل بشري عاجز.....وﻻ يتفق مع وجود اله قادر على كل شيء ومحب للخير في نفس الوقت


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ايه رايك اقتلك طيب والقاضي ﻻزم يعفو عني، عشان انا شايف ان قتلك خير؟
> 
> 
> ده مجرد تبرير بشري ويصلح ك self-defense
> ...



انا قولت سلام 
يعنى مش هتناقش


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا قولت سلام
> يعنى مش هتناقش



مكنتش اعرف الكود ده بس براحتك!

لكن انا ﻻزم ارد على الكلمة دي ﻻ حد يقع فيها....


مستنيك آ عوبد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> *دوجما يا عزيزي يعني اعتقاد ﻻ يوجد عليه ادنى دليل*


 *[FONT=&quot]أخيرااااااااااا عرفت يعنى أية ( دوجما ) كنت باقراها كتير فى المواقع أياها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هى والبرامجاتية والبراهاتية وأشياء أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع معناها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" اعتقاد ﻻ يوجد عليه ادنى دليل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لهو مين الجهبذ اللى طلع المصطلح دة ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان نقوله يا عم الجهبذ الأعتقاد ليس معه أدلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ببساطة الأعتقاد + الدليل = اليقين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بمجرد ورود الدليل على الأعتقاد أنتفى كونه أعتقاداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش محتاجة تتعبوا نفسكم وتألفوا مصطلحات علشان اللى بيحاوركم يعتقد أنه جاهل ويتكسف يسأل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا .... مش موضوعنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> خليني بس اصيغ الاسئلة بطريقة اكثر دقة:
> 
> 1- انا باقول اثبت ان حريته دي حد مديهاله! انا باقول انه طالما محدش بيقول له *اعمل وما تعملش*...يبقى مفيش حاجة بتحده غير قوانين الفيزيا والاحتمالات اللي هي في الكون اصلاً وبتحد اي حاجة عاقلة او غير عاقلة


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ فيه اللى بيقوله أعمل وما تعملش – كونك لا تؤمن بها فهذا ليس دليلاً على عدم وجودها*​​ 



> 2- نركز بس ان هنا بنتكلم عن القتل العمد....يعني فيه تعارض بين ارادتين....ارادة القاتل *وارادة المقتول*
> ليه اختار ينحاز لحرية القاتل....مع انه معندوش مشكلة يتدخل ف حاجات تانية ويحد حريته برضو؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أرادة القاتل وفهمتها .... ما هى أرادة المقتول هذه ؟*​​


> هنا انا باجيب دليل اخر ان *اجابة *"*احتراماً لحرية ارادته ماتنفعش*" لانه كده كده بيحد ارادته ف حاجات تانية (ساعات تكون اهيف)


*[FONT=&quot]الأجابة هذه لم ترد على لسانى ... ربما وردت على لسان الآخرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألزمنى وراجعنى فيما أقول أنا وليس بأفكار غيرى [/FONT]*​



> وكمان:
> 3-  ليه ما انحازش *لارادة الضحية* البريئة خصوصاً انه المفروض انه* محب للخير*


*[FONT=&quot]نكرر السؤال مرة أخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هى أرادة الضحية ؟!
[/FONT]*​


> 4- بالظبط....*سماحه *بالجريمة هو اشتراك فيها لانه قادر على منعها


*[FONT=&quot]مرة ثالثة لم أستخدم لفظة ( سماحه ) من أين أتيتنى بها ؟[/FONT]*​  



> القدرة *اللامحدودة *+ *حب الخير* + * احترام حرية *الارادة   دونت ميكس


 *[FONT=&quot]مرة رابعة لم أت بلفظة " حب الخير " من أين أتيت بها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماذا تعنى بالقدرة اللامحدودة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ألتزم بكلام محاورك ولا تأتينى بأفكار من الشرق والغرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نهاية الرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل أفهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنه ليس لديك أى أعتراضات على قوانين " المشيئة الألهية " ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *انا لحد الان لم افهم فكرة الاستاذ عبود
> في الموت
> 
> بماذا تؤمن في الاعمار ؟
> *​


*الموت هو مغادرة الروح للجسد ...فأصبح جثة هامدة يوارونها التُراب - بلا فلسفة 
الأعمار مُحددة بداية ونهاية 
وعلى المُعترض أن يستوقفنى ليقول ( لآ )
أنا أعرف أننى سأعيش حتى ابلغ الثمانين وستة أشهر وسبعة أيام
وسأموت فى الساعة الفلانية والمكان الفلانى 
بسيطة جداً
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأعمار مُحددة بداية ونهاية
> *​



*ليس هناك تدخل إلهى في تحديد تاريخ الوفاة

بل هي ناتج قوانين الطبيعة وسلوكيات البشر​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس هناك تدخل إلهى في تحديد تاريخ الوفاة
> بل هي ناتج قوانين الطبيعة وسلوكيات البشر​*


*قوانين الطبيعة من صُنع الله 
تحت أى مُسمى هى قوانينه طبيعة - فيزيا - كيميا 
موتاً تموت ...قانون تم سنه عند بدء الخليقة
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قوانين الطبيعة من صُنع الله
> تحت أى مُسمى هى قوانينه طبيعة - فيزيا - كيميا
> موتاً تموت ...قانون تم سنه عند بدء الخليقة
> *​



*نعم .... قوانين الطبيعة من صُنع الله ...... لكن هناك من يبلغ الشيخوخه القاتلة وهو في الخمسين .... وهناك من يبلغها وهو في التسعين .... الفارق هو كيف تعامل كل منهم مع جسده ....
وحكم الموت الجسدى بالفعل سُنة إلهية .... فلن يوجد إنسان لن يموت بالجسد *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم .... قوانين الطبيعة من صُنع الله ...... لكن هناك من يبلغ الشيخوخه القاتلة وهو في الخمسين .... وهناك من يبلغها وهو في التسعين .... الفارق هو كيف تعامل كل منهم مع جسده ....
> وحكم الموت الجسدى بالفعل سُنة إلهية .... فلن يوجد إنسان لن يموت بالجسد *


*لا يا أستاذى ...هناك من وضع راسه ع المخدة نام ماقامش
ولم يضع سيجارة او فنجان قهوة فى فمه ولم يشتك من أى عَرض مرضى وفى عنفوان رجولته
وهناك لاعب كرة فى العشرينات بيرفع الكورة فى التمرين 
وقع ميت 
آلاف الآلآلف من الأمثلة 
لا علاقة لها بالتعامل مع الجسد
هل نقول أن الله لم يسبق علمه تاريخ وفاة أى منا ؟
لم يحدده وتركه ( للطبيعة ) ؟

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يا أستاذى ...هناك من وضع راسه ع المخدة نام ماقامش
> ولم يضع سيجارة او فنجان قهوة فى فمه ولم يشتك من أى عَرض مرضى وفى عنفوان رجولته
> وهناك لاعب كرة فى العشرينات بيرفع الكورة فى التمرين
> وقع ميت
> ...



*معظم هؤلاء كان لديهم مشاكل جسدية ..... لم يعلموها .....
بصفة عامة ....الله لا يتدخل في أمور حياتنا .... وأحيانا تكون هناك إرادة إلهية مع بعض الأشخاص

وكما قال لنا الكتاب المقدس إنه لا ينبغى أن نخوض في أمور ليس لنا أن نخوض فيها ...... 
*


----------



## white.angel (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> معلش يعني.....هو ده السبب؟
> يبقى مش فاعل الخيرات بقى!!   يعني يسيب الشرور بس عشان يبقى اسمها الارض؟!
> طب بنفس المنطق لما ابنك يبقى حد هيضربه وﻻ يقتله ما تروحيش تدافعي عنه.....عشان يبقى اسمها الارض


*ومين قالك ان فكرة الخير والشر هى زى ماحنا متصورينها .. اللى انت فاكره انهارده شر .. ممكن بكره تعرف انه كان اكبر خير فى حياتك ... *

*ولو ربنا هيمنع كل شر "حسب ما تسمى" هيحصل ... يقى احنا شطرنج لا اكثر ولا اقل .. وكان بالاولى يمنع ادم من انه ياكل من شجره معرفة الخير والشر بأعتبار ان دى اصل الحكايه .. وكان وفر انه يتجسد ويتصلب ويقوم والكلام دة كله ..

**ربنا وضع قوانين مطلقه ... يوم تأكل من الشجره موتاً تموت ...*
*اذاً الشر نتيجه افعالنا .... وليس نتيجه عمله هو ...*
*احنا اللى بنعمل الشر ... مش ربنا ...*
*وربنا عالم بما يحدث مش بيحدده ولا بيقرره ...*​


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع لنقطة موعد الموت وعلم الله بها وتدخله من عدمه 
منتظر اراء اكثر من الاحبة 
وهشوف لو فيه ابحاث او مقالات عن الموضوع نحطها تفهمنا الحكاية ايه بالظبط 
موضوع مجاش فى بالى قبل كدة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ومين قالك ان فكرة الخير والشر هى زى ماحنا متصورينها .. اللى انت فاكره انهارده شر .. ممكن بكره تعرف انه كان اكبر خير فى حياتك ... *​
> 
> *ولو ربنا هيمنع كل شر "حسب ما تسمى" هيحصل ... يقى احنا شطرنج لا اكثر ولا اقل .. وكان بالاولى يمنع ادم من انه ياكل من شجره معرفة الخير والشر بأعتبار ان دى اصل الحكايه .. وكان وفر انه يتجسد ويتصلب ويقوم والكلام دة كله ..*​
> 
> ...


كلام تماام يا وايت--
ربنا عالم بما يحدث و بما ثوف يحدث---
يعنى هو عارف ان حواء كانت هتاكل من الشجره و عارفا ن ادم كان هيسمع كلامها --

 نروح لاول جريمه قتل حصلت فى البشريه  قايين و هابيل-- ربنا كلم قايين عن الخطيه الى واقفه مستنياه و بتنادى عليه قبل ما يعملها--  و رغم كلام الرب لم يسمع و لم يرى غير انه نفز مادار فى مخه و فعلا قتل اخوه!!
 يعنى هنا ربنا  عارف ايه الى كان هيحصل--
 نبه و لم يمنع لان كل واحد يتحمل نتيجه عمله و خطائه---

 و لازم نفهم  حاجه مهمه جدا الشىء المهم جدا بالنسبه لربنا هى ارواحنا-- هى حياتنا الابديه-- مش حياتنا الارضيه--
 لازم نفهم ده كويس و من هذا المنطلق ربنا بيتحرك---
 يعنى ربنا سمح للشيطان انه يجرب ايوب مرض افلاس موت اولاده و كل شىء -- هو سمح لم يمنع-- بس نبه الشيطان انه مش هيقرب من روحه"و إنما إليه لا تمد يدك"


----------



## white.angel (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*دى دراسة اعتقد كلنا نعرفها ... وهى فصل فى مدرسة المسيح عن :*
*"سلطان الله ومسئولية الانسان"*
*بتناقش القضاء والقدر ومعرفة الله والموت والقوانين والحريات ... وفادتنى جداً فى الموضوع دة تحديداً ..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الله (*يعلم*) تاريخ وفاتك بدقة شديدة .. بالفيمتو ثانية .. انه يعلم .. و*لا **يتدخل *.. اي ليس هو المسبب لها .. سنقول الطبيعة او الفيزيا او الكيميا .. او ما شابه .. وبالتالي يكون الله هو المسبب لأنه هو الذي وضع هذه القوانين .. كلا ! .. هذه القوانين نحن خضعنا لها عندما سقطنا في الخطية .. فتغير التركيب العضوي لأجسادنا وصرنا نخضع لهذه القوانين .. ولكن هذه القوانين موضوعه منذ البدء  .. من قبل خلقة الانسان .. ووضعت لأن الله (يعلم) ان الانسان سيسقط .. و (يعلم) انه سيخضع للقانون الذي هو : (لن يديم روحي في الانسان) الله قال ذلك في سفر التكوين .. وهذا قانون وضعه الله .. بان روح الله الخالدة لن تديم في الانسان .. وبالتالي سيسقط تحت نير القوانين التي وضعها الله ..

الاشخاص الذين يموتون دون اية اعراض او مقدمات .. بالتأكيد هناك اسباب لموتهم لم يعرفها العِلم بعد .. او حتى انهم ماتوا بإرادة الله لأسباب لا يعلمها سوى الله .. ولا يمكن ان نقيس حدث عارض بإعتبار انه قاعدة عامة .. القاعدة العامة هي ان الانسان يموت بسبب .. هناك سبب محدد لموته .. حادث .. مرض .. الخ .. ولو فحصنا هذه الاسباب .. سنجد مرجعها هو الإنسان ذاته .

(علم) الله .. في الفلسفة .. *قد *يكون هو (المشيئة) أو (الإرادة) .. لأن الله يعلم .. وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يحدث امر مخالف لعلم الله .. كأن الله يعلم ان فلان سيموت اليوم الفلاني الساعة الفلانية الدقيقة الفلانية الثانية الفلانية .. لا يمكن ان فلان هذا لا يموت في هذا التوقيت .. لابد ان يموت .. لابد .. لا يوجد اي حدث او قوة تستطيع أن تؤجل هذا الموت فيمتو ثانية .. ولكن .. نعود ونقول .. ان (علم) الله .. لم يصنع السبب الذي أدى للموت .. معرفة الله بميعاد الموت .. لم تكن هي السبب ..

الله قادر ان يمنع الموت .. او يمنع الجريمة .. ولكن .. لماذا يمنعها ؟!! أليس هناك وقت للحساب ؟ إذاً لماذا يتدخل الآن ؟ .. وإن كان هناك وقت للحساب فعلى اي قياس يكون هذا الحساب .. أليس على قياس الحرية المُعطاه للإنسان ؟ أنت حُر .. إذاً على اساس هذه الحرية يكون حسابك .. وإلا فلماذا ستحاسب إن لم تكن حُر؟

لي عودة إن أراد الرب ..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عايز أركز أكثر فى الموضوع لكن كل شوية واحد ينط لى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك تلاقى غتيت فوق دماغك بدون ميعاد وبدون مناسبة ...جاى يرغى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو دة اللى أسمه " القدر "[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا مش داخل اعلق خالص انا بس هاوضح معنى كلمة الدوجما في أصل معناها لأنها يونانية الأصل:
يعود أصل الكلمة إلى اليونانية *δόγμα *والتي تعني "الرأي" أو "المعتقد الأوحد".
 تمثل الاستبدادية والمعصومية والتركيز على أن قولاً معينا غير قابل للدحض بتاتاً، والقبول الخانع (من قبل الملتزمين) واللا شكية لب فكرة الدوغماتية.
 هذه الأفكار تستدعي عادة الانتقاد من قبل المعتدلين والمنفتحين. ولذلك تستخدم كلمة الدوغماتية غالبا للإشارة إلى عقيدة أو مبدأ لديه مشكلة الزعم بالحقيقة المطلقة  كما أن من سمات الدوغماتية هي القطع برأي أو معتقد بغض النظر عن الحقائق  أو ما يحصل على أرض الواقع، وهو ما يسمى في اللغة العربية ب "التعسف". وتستخدم كلمة دوغماتية، لوصف الرأي الغير مدعوم ببراهين...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أنا مش داخل اعلق خالص انا بس هاوضح معنى كلمة الدوجما في أصل معناها لأنها يونانية الأصل:
> يعود أصل الكلمة إلى اليونانية *δόγμα *والتي تعني "الرأي" أو "*المعتقد الأوحد*".
> تمثل *الاستبدادية والمعصومية* والتركيز على أن قولاً معينا غير قابل للدحض بتاتاً، والقبول الخانع (من قبل الملتزمين) واللا شكية لب فكرة الدوغماتية.
> هذه الأفكار تستدعي عادة الانتقاد من قبل المعتدلين والمنفتحين. ولذلك تستخدم كلمة الدوغماتية غالبا للإشارة إلى عقيدة أو مبدأ لديه مشكلة *الزعم بالحقيقة المطلقة*  كما أن من سمات الدوغماتية هي القطع برأي أو معتقد بغض النظر عن الحقائق  أو ما يحصل على أرض الواقع، وهو ما يسمى في اللغة العربية ب "*التعسف*". وتستخدم كلمة دوغماتية، لوصف الرأي الغير مدعوم ببراهين...​


*على كدة التعريف الى حطه جونى ....فاكِس ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> (علم) الله .. في الفلسفة .. *قد *يكون هو (المشيئة) أو (الإرادة) .. لأن الله يعلم .. وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يحدث امر مخالف لعلم الله .. كأن الله يعلم ان فلان سيموت اليوم الفلاني الساعة الفلانية الدقيقة الفلانية الثانية الفلانية .. لا يمكن ان فلان هذا لا يموت في هذا التوقيت .. لابد ان يموت .. لابد .. لا يوجد اي حدث او قوة تستطيع أن تؤجل هذا الموت فيمتو ثانية .. ولكن .. نعود ونقول .. ان (علم) الله .. لم يصنع السبب الذي أدى للموت .. معرفة الله بميعاد الموت .. لم تكن هي السبب ..
> الله قادر ان يمنع الموت .. او يمنع الجريمة .. ولكن .. لماذا يمنعها ؟!! أليس هناك وقت للحساب ؟ إذاً لماذا يتدخل الآن ؟ .. وإن كان هناك وقت للحساب فعلى اي قياس يكون هذا الحساب .. أليس على قياس الحرية المُعطاه للإنسان ؟ أنت حُر .. إذاً على اساس هذه الحرية يكون حسابك .. وإلا فلماذا ستحاسب إن لم تكن حُر؟​


 *[FONT=&quot]متفق معك جداً وحسب ما قرأت أنت تؤيد فكرتى ولكن بأسلوبك المميز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطريقة سردك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن انا هنا مفهمتش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بماذا تقصد أنه لم يصنع السبب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفة الله ( معرفة مستقبلية ) لا تتزحزح مقدار ذرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علم الله هو خالق القوانين والقوانين صانعة للأسباب لا تنحاز ولا تُجامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجاذبية الأرضية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( قانون ألهى ) وضعه لأسباب عرفناها ( نحن ) مؤخراً جداً فى عمر البشرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا نحن أمام ( قانون ألهى مشيئى ) يستند على علم الله بأن الأرض فى حاجة الى جاذبية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن علم الله أوسع من مجرد " علم " يستند الى معرفة مستقبلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو علم قائم على أسباب هو صانعها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بعضها يُعطى للأنسان ...بعضها لآ ...بعضها مؤجل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرح المزيد قادم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]قانون الجاذبية الأرضية قانون ألهى مُصمت قهرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى قانون حرية الأرادة والأختيار للأنسان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد طلع للدور الــ 17 ورمى نفسه ( يقصد الأنتحار )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى غلبة لقانون ألهى هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجاذبية الأرضية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طبعاً .... وقع مات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذا ضد أرادة الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً ( لآ ) ....قانون الأرادة الأنسانية غلبه قانون الجاذبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل هذا قدر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة (( بيج نعم ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى يا عبود ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لأن الجاذبية قانون مُصمت قهرى ...معندوش تفكير ولا أختيار ولا أنحياز ( قدر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرة الباشا المُنتحر أخذ من المشيئة الألهية ( حرية الأختيار ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليُقابل مشيئة ألهية أخرى ( قانون الجاذبية ) رايح يقابل (( قدر )) محتوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا بيهزر ولا بيطبط ولا بيجامل حد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكانت الغلبة للقانون الأخير ...فعلا عليه وربح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل ربنا ( كتب ) عليه الأنتحار ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة ( بيج لآ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ربنا فقط كتب قوانينه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونقى منها اللى انت عايزه [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوا يا عبووود-- و تلاقى واحد انتحر و نزل اتفشفش و إراده ربنا إنه ميموتش و يعيش مفشفش طول عمره --
وواحد تانى كان عايز ينتحر ووقف و فى اخر ثوانى رجع فى رأيه و هو بيلف علشان يرجع يتكعبل فى سلك الاطباق بتاعت الديش و ارايل التليفزيونات و راح نزل على دماغه مات هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ده انت كدة هتفضل تتكلم فى الموضوع ده 7 سنين 
بأختصار
 الله كلى المعرفة يعرف كل شئ -فى كل زمان ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل- 
ولكن الله لا يتدخل فى اختيار الانسان الطريق الذى يسير فيه سواء باستمرار حياته او بانتحاره ده فى حاله الانتحار 
فى حالات الموت المفاجئ ودى من علامات القيامة الثانيه على فكرة الله بيبقى له علم وحكمه من موت الشاب الصغير ده سواء كان بار سيفسد او فاسدا سيفسد ابرار
ربنا له حكمه فى انتهاء حياة اى بنى ادم وتوقيتها 
زى ما ربنا بيختارلنا بلدنا وبيختارلنا ابونا وامنا ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]متفق معك جداً وحسب ما قرأت أنت تؤيد فكرتى ولكن بأسلوبك المميز*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وطريقة سردك *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن انا هنا مفهمتش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بماذا تقصد أنه لم يصنع السبب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفة الله ( معرفة مستقبلية ) لا تتزحزح مقدار ذرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علم الله هو خالق القوانين والقوانين صانعة للأسباب لا تنحاز ولا تُجامل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجاذبية الأرضية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( قانون ألهى ) وضعه لأسباب عرفناها ( نحن ) مؤخراً جداً فى عمر البشرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا نحن أمام ( قانون ألهى مشيئى ) يستند على علم الله بأن الأرض فى حاجة الى جاذبية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن علم الله أوسع من مجرد " علم " يستند الى معرفة مستقبلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو علم قائم على أسباب هو صانعها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بعضها يُعطى للأنسان ...بعضها لآ ...بعضها مؤجل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرح المزيد قادم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



إلى أن يأتي هذا المزيد .. دعنى أضع نقاط لتوضح لي الأمر، و تتيح لك التعديل إن كانت خاطئة ..

معرفة الله (مستقبلية) بالنسبة لنا .. أي انها تعلم ما هو المستقبل بالنسبة للبشر .. لأن الله ليس عنده ماضي أو مستقبل .. الكل (حاضر) أمامه.

قوانين الله صانعة للاسباب .. ولكن ليست قوانين الطبيعة بصورة مباشرة هي صانعة للاسباب .. فالتلوث يقتل الإنسان .. لأن رئتيه لن تحتمل التلوث .. والرئة من صنع الله، ولكن التلوث من صنع الإنسان ..  ولكننا لا نعلم كيف كانت رئة آدم قبل السقوط، ولو كانت مثلما هي الآن في سائر البشر لربما كانت اقوى و لديها القدرة اكثر على الاحتمال قبل أن يأكل اللحوم أو ما شابه، مما أضعفها و غيّر من تكوينها وانسجتها .. وقانون التنفس يستلزم وجود اكسجين في الجو .. و يستلزم وجود رئة بتكوين معين كي تستنشق الاكسجين و تخرج ثاني أكسيد الكربون .

الله صنع الطبيعة بقوانين .. وهذه القوانين لن تؤذي الانسان طالما لم يعتدي عليها أو يحاول إقتحامها .. لأنه أضعف منها .. ولكنها وضعت من أجله .. 

القاعدة العامة بعد سقوط الإنسان هي انه لا محالة سيموت .. والموت هنا يكون عبارة عن (مشيئة) الله ان الانسان يموت .. إذاً (قدر) الإنسان أنه سيموت ! .. نعم .. هذا قدره! .. ولكن هذا القدر صنعه الإنسان نفسه بسقوطه !! .. فليس القدر هو من صنع الله .. ولكنه من صنع الإنسان .. فلو لم يسقط الإنسان .. لإختار لنفسه الحياة للابد .. ولكن بما أنه سقط .. فلقد إختار أن يخضع لقوانين الطبيعة التي خُلقت أصلاً غير خالدة .. فالطبيعة ليست خالدة .. هي خُلقت بهذه القوانين .. انها لا تملك الخلود في ذاتها .. و رويداً رويداً تتآكل .. و تنقص .. وتفتر .. وتخبو .. ثم ما تلبث أن تتلاشى !

لذا الإنسان خضع لها .. و صارت أجهزة الداخلية تتأثر بها .. و تتفاعل معها .. فمجرد ميكروب في الجو .. كفيل بأن يقتل الالاف .. بل الملايين .. 

لي عودة ..​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]قانون الجاذبية الأرضية قانون ألهى مُصمت قهرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى قانون حرية الأرادة والأختيار للأنسان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد طلع للدور الــ 17 ورمى نفسه ( يقصد الأنتحار )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أى غلبة لقانون ألهى هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجاذبية الأرضية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طبعاً .... وقع مات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذا ضد أرادة الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً ( لآ ) ....قانون الأرادة الأنسانية غلبه قانون الجاذبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل هذا قدر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة (( بيج نعم ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى يا عبود ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لأن الجاذبية قانون مُصمت قهرى ...معندوش تفكير ولا أختيار ولا أنحياز ( قدر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرة الباشا المُنتحر أخذ من المشيئة الألهية ( حرية الأختيار ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليُقابل مشيئة ألهية أخرى ( قانون الجاذبية ) رايح يقابل (( قدر )) محتوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا بيهزر ولا بيطبط ولا بيجامل حد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكانت الغلبة للقانون الأخير ...فعلا عليه وربح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل ربنا ( كتب ) عليه الأنتحار ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة ( بيج لآ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو ربنا فقط كتب قوانينه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونقى منها اللى انت عايزه [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]





REDEMPTION قال:


> الله صنع الطبيعة بقوانين .. وهذه القوانين لن تؤذي الانسان طالما لم يعتدي عليها أو يحاول إقتحامها .. لأنه أضعف منها .. ولكنها وضعت من أجله ..
> ​



*تقريباً إحنا مش مختلفين .. بس لي عودة لتوضيح بعض النقاط .*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا عبووود-- و تلاقى واحد انتحر و نزل اتفشفش *و إراده ربنا *إنه ميموتش و يعيش مفشفش طول عمره --
> وواحد تانى كان عايز ينتحر ووقف و فى اخر ثوانى رجع فى رأيه و هو بيلف علشان يرجع يتكعبل فى سلك الاطباق بتاعت الديش و ارايل التليفزيونات و راح نزل على دماغه مات هههههههههه


*ماهى المشكلة كلها أصلاً بدأت فى جزئية ( أرادة ربنا ) دى *​


oesi no قال:


> ده انت كدة هتفضل تتكلم فى الموضوع ده 7 سنين ​


*وأحنا ورانا حاجة ؟ ...آدى أحنا قاعدين 
*​


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش انا النهاردة مشغول جامد فممكن ماعرفش ادخل....بس وعد مني هادخل اجاوب على كل النقط


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *تقريباً إحنا مش مختلفين .. بس لي عودة لتوضيح بعض النقاط .*​



ازاي مش مختلفين 
فكرة الاستاذ عبود غير فكرتك خالص

ولا انا فاهم غلط


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ازاي مش مختلفين
> فكرة الاستاذ عبود غير فكرتك خالص
> 
> ولا انا فاهم غلط



هقولك إزاي مش مختلفين .. او يمكن أنا اللي فهمت عبود غلط .. عموماً هوضح نقاط الالتقاء و بعض الملاحظات والاستيضاحات في المشاركة القادمة إن اراد الرب و عشنا.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ياجونى مش هينفعنا *
*لأننى لا أتعرض الى الكتاب المُقدس وهفوت عليك الفرصة دى *
*:new6: :smil15::smil15::smil15::new6:*​


----------



## geegoo (30 سبتمبر 2013)

هي نقطة جانبية بس أعتقد انها مهمة لاتجاه الحوار الممتع حقيقي 
الموت نتيجة حتمية للخطية 
و لكن لماذا قال بعض الاحباء أنه بدون الخطية كان الانسان سيعيش للأبد ؟؟
لأن النص التالي يدحض هذه الفكرة :


> 22. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ  كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ.* وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ  يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ  وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ*».
> 23. فَاخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الارْضَ الَّتِي اخِذَ مِنْهَا.
> 24.  فَطَرَدَ الانْسَانَ وَاقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ  وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.


و بالتالي السؤال الواضح :
لماذا انتشرت فكرة أنه بدون الخطية كان الانسان سيعيش للأبد إن كان الله نفسه نفي هذه الفكرة بل و اتخذ الاحتياطات لمنعها في حالة الخطية.
*النقطة الثانية :*
بما اني اتعرضت من قبل لفكرة أن الله لا يتدخل في حياتنا و لا أستطيع قبولها حتي الان .. أذكركم بالآية الجميلة :


> لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 6 أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين و*واحد منها ليس منسيا أمام الله؟*


دلوقتي أنا احساسي و تفكيري بيقولوا لي ان الاية دي معناها ان الله موجود في حياتنا ... و ان كنا في شك من أمرنا  فلننظر للعصافير التي لا ينساها الله .. فكيف يتركنا ؟؟
و ان كان من المستحيل أن يتركنا أو ينسانا ..
فكيف أقبل أن يكون ميعاد موتي معلوم فقط لله و لكن السبب و الوقت يخضعان لقوانين الطبيعة ؟
طيب هو ماسبش العاصفير لقوانين الطبيعة .. هايسيبنا احنا ؟؟
نعم هو من وضع تلك القوانين .. و لكن فكرة عدم التدخل دي لا أستطيع هضمها ...
طيب احنا بنصلي ليه علي كده ؟؟

معلش صدعتكم بس الموضوع شاغلني من فترة ..
سلام و نعمة لكم جميعا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]العُمر المكتوب ليس فقط فى نهايته ...ولكننى قلت*​​

*[FONT=&quot]( بداية ونهاية )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( بداية ونهاية )*[/FONT]​






*[FONT=&quot]حدثنى عن البداية .... هيا ... حدثونى جميعاً عن بداياتكم [/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]هيا .... تحكم فيها أيضاً كما تحكمت فى النهاية[/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]الشخص المُنتحر قرر أن يُنهى حياته فى حين أنه لا يستطيع زيادة عمره[/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]هذا يعنى أنه قادر ( فقط ) على السلبية ( أنهاء الحياة )[/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]وغير قادر على الإيجابية ( طول العمر ) [/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]بل لايملكها أصلاً [/FONT]*​

*[FONT=&quot]تسألوننى جميعاً عن دليل ( الأعمار بيد الله ) ؟؟!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]دليلى الوحيد هنا أن الأنسان لا يستطيع أن يختار أبداً لحظة أو مكان ميلاده[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]ثم ...وبكل صلف وغرور راح يقول أنا أنهى حياتى [/FONT]*​

*[FONT=&quot]ومافيش أعمار مكتوبة ولا حاجة .... [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]وينسى أو يتناسى أن عُمره بدأ لحظة ( قرار الميلاد ) وليس لحظة نهايته فقط [/FONT]*​



*[FONT=&quot]يا سادة ...الذى خلق الميلاد وحدد مكانه وتاريخه وساعته ودقيقته[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أويعجز عن تحديد تاريخ ومكان وسبب الوفاة ؟[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]ياجونى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عقلى يقودنى الى أن هناك من هو فوق هذه القوانين [/FONT]*​
​
*[FONT=&quot]أنا أُطلق عليه ( الله ) ...أنت تُطلق عليه ( الطبيعة ) لك هذا [/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]الطبيعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا تُبالى بك سواء أرديت نفسك أو شنقتها[/FONT]*​


​
*[FONT=&quot]فى حين أن ( الله ) يقول لك حافظ على نفسك أعتنى بها لا تُهدرها[/FONT]*​

​ 

*[FONT=&quot]أنا أقول لك أن ( الله ) أعطانى " وصايا " فى حين أن الطبيعة لم توصك أنت بشئ[/FONT]*​ ​
*[FONT=&quot]وأنا لا اُلزمك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأى أيمان خاص بى ها هُنا [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]فكر فقط فيما كتبت أنا [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا سادة ...الذى خلق الميلاد وحدد مكانه وتاريخه وساعته ودقيقته*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]أويعجز عن تحديد تاريخ ومكان وسبب الوفاة ؟*​
> 
> [/FONT]


 
*أخ عبود كلامك صح ... وكتابي *

*إيه رأيك نشوف أمثلة من الكتاب ... كلام الله *

*- الأول قال له الرب اليوم .... قال حاضر وصعد إلى الجبل *

*- الثاني قال له الرب اليوم ... بكي ... قال له سأعطيك 15 سنة *

*- الثالث حدد الناس ... تاريخ موته ... وطريقة موته ... لكنه مماتش *

*- الرابع أخذوه من أمام الملك للموت في نفس اليوم لكن الله قال ما يموتش *

*- والحالة الخامسة ثلاثة قضوا عليهم بالموت ... لكن الرب قال لا بل يحيون ... ولم يموتوا *

*- السادس قابل الموت ... قالوا خلاص هو ميت ميت ... لكنه الرب قال يعيش *

*- السابع قال أعيش كتير ... وهأكل كتير ... لكن الرب قال له اليوم تموت *

*غدًا سوف أكتب لك الشواهد علشان تقرأها بنفسك ... ولا حيرة بعد اليوم *

*********************************************************************** *

*أخ عبود سأورد الآيات مع رغبة الأخ*REDEMPTION *... والأخت /* واثقة فيك يارب 

*أمثلة من الكتاب ... كلام الله *

*- الأول قال له الرب اليوم .... قال حاضر وصعد إلى الجبل ( موسى ) *
تثنية 32 
49. «*اِصْعَدْ إِلى جَبَلِ* عَبَارِيمَ هَذَا *جَبَلِ نَبُو* الذِي فِي أَرْضِ مُوآبَ الذِي قُبَالةَ أَرِيحَا وَانْظُرْ أَرْضَ كَنْعَانَ التِي أَنَا أُعْطِيهَا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل مُلكاً
50.* وَمُتْ فِي الجَبَلِ* الذِي تَصْعَدُ إِليْهِ وَانْضَمَّ إِلى قَوْمِكَ كَمَا مَاتَ هَارُونُ أَخُوكَ فِي جَبَلِ هُورٍ وَضُمَّ إِلى قَوْمِهِ
تثنية 34 
1. *وَصَعِدَ مُوسَى* مِنْ عَرَبَاتِ مُوآبَ إِلى *جَبَلِ نَبُو* إِلى رَأْسِ الفِسْجَةِ الذِي قُبَالةَ أَرِيحَا فَأَرَاهُ الرَّبُّ جَمِيعَ الأَرْضِ مِنْ جِلعَادَ إِلى دَان
5. *فَمَاتَ هُنَاكَ مُوسَى عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ* فِي أَرْضِ مُوآبَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ.
​ 
*- الثاني قال له الرب اليوم ... بكي ... قال له سأعطيك 15 سنة ( حزقيا ) *
الملوك الثاني : 20 
1. فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ مَرِضَ *حَزَقِيَّا* لِلْمَوْتِ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ النَّبِيُّ وَقَالَ لَهُ: [هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَوْصِ بَيْتَكَ *لأَنَّكَ تَمُوتُ وَلاَ تَعِيشُ*].
2. فَوَجَّهَ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى الْحَائِطِ *وَصَلَّى إِلَى الرَّبِّ*:
3. [آهِ يَا رَبُّ، اذْكُرْ كَيْفَ سِرْتُ أَمَامَكَ بِالأَمَانَةِ وَبِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ وَفَعَلْتُ الْحَسَنَ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ]. وَبَكَى حَزَقِيَّا بُكَاءً عَظِيماً.
4. وَلَمْ يَخْرُجْ إِشَعْيَاءُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْوُسْطَى حَتَّى *كَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيْهِ*:
5. [ارْجِعْ وَقُلْ لِحَزَقِيَّا رَئِيسِ شَعْبِي: *هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ: قَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَلاَتَكَ*. قَدْ رَأَيْتُ دُمُوعَكَ. هَئَنَذَا أَشْفِيكَ. فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ تَصْعَدُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.
6. *وَأَزِيدُ عَلَى أَيَّامِكَ خَمْسَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً،* وَأُنْقِذُكَ مِنْ يَدِ مَلِكِ أَشُّورَ مَعَ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَأُحَامِي عَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَمِنْ أَجْلِ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي].​*- الثالث حدد الناس ... تاريخ موته ... وطريقة موته ... لكنه مماتش ( يونان ) *
يونان : 1 
15. ثُمَّ أَخَذُوا *يُونَانَ وَطَرَحُوهُ* فِي الْبَحْرِ فَوَقَفَ الْبَحْرُ عَنْ هَيَجَانِهِ.
17.* وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَأَعَدَّ حُوتاً عَظِيماً لِيَبْتَلِعَ يُونَانَ*. فَكَانَ يُونَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ.
10. *وَأَمَرَ الرَّبُّ الْحُوتَ فَقَذَفَ يُونَانَ إِلَى الْبَرِّ*.​*- الرابع أخذوه من أمام الملك للموت في نفس اليوم لكن الله قال ما يموتش ( دانيال )* 
دانيال : 6 
15. *فَاجْتَمَعَ أُولَئِكَ الرِّجَالُ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ* وَقَالُوا: [اعْلَمْ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ شَرِيعَةَ مَادِي وَفَارِسَ هِيَ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَهْيٍ أَوْ أَمْرٍ يَضَعُهُ الْمَلِكُ لاَ يَتَغَيَّرُ].
16. حِينَئِذٍ أَمَرَ الْمَلِكُ فَأَحْضَرُوا دَانِيآلَ *وَطَرَحُوهُ فِي جُبِّ الأُسُودِ*. وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِدَانِيآلَ: [إِنَّ إِلَهَكَ الَّذِي تَعْبُدُهُ دَائِماً هُوَ يُنَجِّيكَ].
19. ثُمَّ قَامَ *الْمَلِكُ* بَاكِراً عِنْدَ الْفَجْرِ وَذَهَبَ مُسْرِعاً إِلَى جُبِّ الأُسُودِ.
20. فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الْجُبِّ نَادَى دَانِيآلَ بِصَوْتٍ أَسِيفٍ: [يَا دَانِيآلُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ هَلْ إِلَهُكَ *الَّذِي تَعْبُدُهُ دَائِماً قَدِرَ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَجِّيَكَ مِنَ الأُسُودِ؟*]
21. فَتَكَلَّمَ دَانِيآلُ مَعَ الْمَلِكِ: [يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ عِشْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ!
22. *إِلَهِي أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَسَدَّ أَفْوَاهَ *الأُسُودِ* فَلَمْ تَضُرَّنِي* لأَنِّي وُجِدْتُ بَرِيئاً قُدَّامَهُ وَقُدَّامَكَ أَيْضاً أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ. لَمْ أَفْعَلْ ذَنْباً].​*- والحالة الخامسة ثلاثة قضوا عليهم بالموت ... لكن الرب قال لا بل يحيون ... ولم يموتوا ( الثلاث فتيه )* 
دانيال : 3 
17. هُوَذَا يُوجَدُ إِلَهُنَا الَّذِي نَعْبُدُهُ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ *يُنَجِّيَنَا مِنْ أَتُونِ النَّارِ* الْمُتَّقِدَةِ وَأَنْ يُنْقِذَنَا مِنْ يَدِكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ.
18. وَإِلاَّ فَلِْيَكُنْ مَعْلُوماً لَكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَنَّنَا لاَ نَعْبُدُ آلِهَتَكَ وَلاَ نَسْجُدُ لِتِمْثَالِ الذَّهَبِ الَّذِي نَصَبْتَهُ].
19. حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلَأَ نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ غَيْظاً وَتَغَيَّرَ مَنْظَرُ وَجْهِهِ عَلَى شَدْرَخَ وَمِيشَخَ وَعَبْدَنَغُو وَأَمَرَ بِأَنْ يَحْمُوا الأَتُونَ سَبْعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا كَانَ مُعْتَاداً أَنْ يُحْمَى.
20. وَأَمَرَ جَبَابِرَةَ الْقُوَّةِ فِي جَيْشِهِ بِأَنْ *يُوثِقُوا شَدْرَخَ وَمِيشَخَ وَعَبْدَنَغُوَ وَيُلْقُوهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ.*
21. ثُمَّ أُوثِقَ هَؤُلاَءِ الرِّجَالُ فِي سَرَاوِيلِهِمْ وَأَقْمِصَتِهِمْ وَأَرْدِيَتِهِمْ وَلِبَاسِهِمْ وَأُلْقُوا فِي وَسَطِ أَتُونِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ.
22. وَمِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الْمَلِكِ شَدِيدَةٌ وَالأَتُونَ قَدْ حَمِيَ جِدّاً قَتَلَ لَهِيبُ النَّارِ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ رَفَعُوا شَدْرَخَ وَمِيشَخَ وَعَبْدَنَغُوَ.
23. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ الرِّجَالِ شَدْرَخُ وَمِيشَخُ وَعَبْدَنَغُو سَقَطُوا مُوثَقِينَ فِي وَسَطِ أَتُونِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ.
24. حِينَئِذٍ تَحَيَّرَ نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ الْمَلِكُ وَقَامَ مُسْرِعاً وَسَأَلَ مُشِيرِيهِ: [أَلَمْ نُلْقِ ثَلاَثَةَ رِجَالٍ مُوثَقِينَ فِي وَسَطِ النَّارِ؟] فَأَجَابُوا: [صَحِيحٌ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ].
25. فَقَالَ: [*هَا أَنَا نَاظِرٌ أَرْبَعَةَ رِجَالٍ مَحْلُولِينَ يَتَمَشُّونَ فِي وَسَطِ النَّارِ* وَمَا بِهِمْ ضَرَرٌ *وَمَنْظَرُ الرَّابِعِ شَبِيهٌ بِابْنِ الآلِهَةِ*].
26. ثُمَّ اقْتَرَبَ نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ إِلَى بَابِ أَتُونِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ وَنَادَى: [يَا شَدْرَخُ وَمِيشَخُ وَعَبْدَنَغُو يَا عَبِيدَ اللَّهِ الْعَلِيِّ اخْرُجُوا وَتَعَالُوا]. *فَخَرَجَ شَدْرَخُ وَمِيشَخُ وَعَبْدَنَغُو مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ.*
27. فَاجْتَمَعَتِ الْمَرَازِبَةُ وَالشِّحَنُ وَالْوُلاَةُ وَمُشِيرُو الْمَلِكِ وَرَأُوا هَؤُلاَءِ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ *لَمْ تَكُنْ لِلنَّارِ قُوَّةٌ عَلَى أَجْسَامِهِمْ وَشَعْرَةٌ مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِمْ* لَمْ تَحْتَرِقْ وَسَرَاوِيلُهُمْ لَمْ تَتَغَيَّرْ *وَرَائِحَةُ النَّارِ لَمْ تَأْتِ عَلَيْهِمْ*.​*- السادس قابل الموت ... قالوا خلاص هو ميت ميت ... لكنه الرب قال يعيش ( داود ) *
صموئيل الأول : 17 

36. قَتَلَ عَبْدُكَ الأَسَدَ وَالدُّبَّ جَمِيعاً. وَهَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ يَكُونُ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا لأَنَّهُ قَدْ عَيَّرَ صُفُوفَ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ».
37. وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «*الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَنْقَذَنِي مِنْ يَدِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ يَدِ الدُّبِّ هُوَ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ يَدِ هَذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ*». فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «اذْهَبْ وَلْيَكُنِ الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ».
44. وَقَالَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ لِدَاوُدَ: «*تَعَالَ إِلَيَّ فَأُعْطِيَ لَحْمَكَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ*».
49. وَمَدَّ دَاوُدُ يَدَهُ إِلَى الْكِنْفِ وَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ حَجَراً وَرَمَاهُ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ, وَضَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ, فَانْغَزَرَ الْحَجَرُ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ.
50. فَتَمَكَّنَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ وَالْحَجَرِ, *وَضَرَبَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَقَتَلَهُ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ سَيْفٌ بِيَدِ دَاوُدَ.*
51. فَرَكَضَ دَاوُدُ وَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ وَأَخَذَ سَيْفَهُ وَاخْتَرَطَهُ مِنْ غِمْدِهِ *وَقَتَلَهُ وَقَطَعَ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ*. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّونَ أَنَّ جَبَّارَهُمْ قَدْ مَاتَ هَرَبُوا.

*- السابع قال أعيش كتير ... وهأكل كتير ... لكن الرب قال له اليوم تموت ( الغني الغبي ) *
لوقا : 12 
17. *فَفَكَّرَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قَائِلاً*: مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَوْضِعٌ أَجْمَعُ فِيهِ أَثْمَارِي؟
18. وَقَالَ: أَعْمَلُ هَذَا: أَهْدِمُ مَخَازِنِي وَأَبْنِي أَعْظَمَ وَأَجْمَعُ هُنَاكَ جَمِيعَ غَلاَّتِي وَخَيْرَاتِي
19. وَأَقُولُ لِنَفْسِي: *يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي.*
20.* فَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: يَا غَبِيُّ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ تُطْلَبُ نَفْسُكَ مِنْكَ* فَهَذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْدَدْتَهَا لِمَنْ تَكُونُ؟​
.
.

​ 

.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ايوووون...
> 
> حد بقى يرد عليه
> 
> هو بيتدخل وﻻ مش بيتدخل؟


*
بيتدخل ولكن استثناء وليس القاعده لحكمه معينه في فكر الله لا نعلمها

مستغرب ان الناس عاوزة تحول القاعده الي استثناء والاستنثاء الي قاعده *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخ عبود كلامك صح ... وكتابي *
> .


*أكثر من ررررررررررررائع أستاذى فريدى 
شكراً على التنويه للنصوص 
ولكن فى مثل هذه الحوارات التى يطلب فيها المحاور أدلة على وجود أله
لا ألجأ الى نصوص دينية لأنها مردودة علىَّ
فكيف سأحاوره بنص لا يعترف هو به ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> *مشاركتك الاولى مافهاش نقط مثيرة للجدل ومتفق معاك زي ارادة الحياة وكده....الخلاصة اللي تهمني ان القتل حصل وان الاله القادر على كل شيء والموجود في كل مكان والمحب للخير رفض التصرف العاقل اللي انا او انت هنعمله *وساب القاتل يرتكب جريمته*


 *[FONT=&quot]فعل القتل *​*[FONT=&quot]( سنستثنى – الدافع للجريمة – أداة الجريمة ) علشان مندخلش فى متاهات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعل القتل يستلزم ( مكان ) + ( زمان ) + ( فاعل ) + ( مفعول به )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم عنصراً أمامنا هنا تحت نير القوانين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عنصران [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحت نير القوانين ( القهرية ) = ( مكان ) ( زمان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعنصران [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحت نير القوانين الأختيارية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( فاعل ) + ( مفعول به )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن هناك تعادل بين القوانين ( 2 ضد 2 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو غلب القاتل = ( القاتل ) + ( الزمان ) + ( المكان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى قوانين الله سارية لا محال قانون الأختيار ومعه قانون القهرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو فر القتيل ونجا ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ( القتيل ) نجا فى ( الزمان ) المُناسب وفر من ( المكان ) غير المناسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بناءا عليه كلاهما يستعين بقوانين قهرية لا يملكونها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السؤال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هل هناك تعادل بين القاتل والقتيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما شرحت أعلاه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تكون الأجابة ( نعم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سؤال آخر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : هل يتدخل الله هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( نعم ) تدخل وبموجب الأربعة قوانين التى ذكرتها عاليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أثنان أختياريان وأثنان قهريان[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]وكلها قوانين المشيئة الألهية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القهرى منها والأختيارى 
[/FONT]*
​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*حوااااااااااار ممتع*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد قراءة (متعجلة) نظراً لضيق الوقت، لمشاركات الاحبة .. أود أن اوضح الآتي :

الأعمار بيد الله .. وليست بيد الله !
كيف؟ .. 
بعد السقوط .. أعلن الله ان (روحه - التي هي الحياة الابدية) لن تديم في الإنسان (بالجسد والروح) أي ان الانسان بجسده وروحه لن يكون خالداً .. ومعنى هذا ان الله قد (حدد) عمر االإنسان .. حدد العمر بشكل عام .. لن يتجاوز 120 عاماً .. (ملحوظة : بالفعل في موسوعات جينيس لعامي 2007 و 2008 اعلى عمر انسان في العالم حسبما أتذكر لم يتجاوز 115 سنة) .. المهم .. هنا الله (حدد) عمر الإنسان بشكل عام .. وحدد ذلك بناء على معرفته السابقة بأن الإنسان بعد السقوط سيكون عرضه لأخطار كثيرة سواء من صنعه او من الطبيعة .. وبالنسبة للطبيعة الله يعلم ان الانسان صار خاضعاً للطبيعة وليس كما كان يريد الله له .. فصار الانسان يخضع للقوانين .. و بما ان فكره قد فسد .. صار الإنسان يتحدى الطبيعة .. و يظن انه اعلى و اقوى منها .. فحدث صدام مستمر بين الانسان والطبيعة .. (البراكين التي نشطت في الاونة الاخيرة نتيجة الاحتباس الحراري - التلوث وثقب الاوزون نتيجة المصانع و العوادم وخلافه - اختراعات الانسان التي يحاول بها تحدى قوانين الجاذبية مما يترتب عليه سقوطه وموته - استخدامه للمواد الكيماوية التي نتج عنها ميكروبات وفيروسات متعددة وقاتلة  .. الخ )

اشبه تحديد عمر الانسان من قبل الله .. بسد .. سد عند النقطة 120 .. لن يتجاوزه احد .. هناك من يصله .. وهناك من يموت في منتصف الطريق .. وهناك من يموت قبل وصوله ببضعة نقاط .. هذا الطريق الي النقطة 120 .. في يد الإنسان .. ولكن عند النقطة 120 اصبح الامر في يد الحُكم الإلهي .. من الممكن أن يطيله حسبما يترآءى لحكمته الإلهية .

الانسان يستطيع ان يطيل في عمره ! .. نعم يستطيع ! .. ولكنه مهما حاول ان يقي نفسه من الامراض والاخطار .. لن يتجاوز ال 120 عام .. لانه - بحسب الطبيعة التي آل إليها بعد السقوط - ستتضعف خلاياه .. واجهزتة .. وحواسه .. ويموت!

الحرية المُعطاه للإنسان .. هي هبة .. وليست إرادة .. الإرادة شيء .. والحرية شيء آخر .. 

نقطة أخرى بالنسبة لمولد الإنسان .. قدرتك على إختيار مولدك من عدمه تتوقف على وجودك ! .. فلابد أن توجد في البداية كي تقرر .. وهذا الأمر غير منطقي ! .. كيف توجد كي تقرر وجودك الذي هو حدث بالفعل !! .. هل كنت تريد ان لا توجد من الأصل ؟! هذا الأمر غير منطقي بالمره .. لأنه إن حدث لن يفيدك ولن تعرف .. لأنك ستكون غير موجود !! .. ستكون عدم !! .. بل فعل الكينونة (ستكون) في عبارتي هذه .. خاطيء تماماً !! .. لأنه لن يكون هناك (شيء) أو (هوية) او (كينونة) كي نخاطبها !!! .. هل يفهمني احد ؟

ووجودك بالفعل في يدك أنت ! .. فكي تقرر وجودك من عدمه لابد ان تتجاوز مرحلة المراهقة وتصل للنضوج او البلوغ كي تقرر .. وهذا يتطلب وجودك و مرورك بعدة مراحل في حياتك حتى تصل لسن النضوج او البلوغ كي تقرر .. أما وإن أنهيت حياتك وأنت طفل .. بالتأكيد سيكون ذلك دون قصد منك .. أو دون فهم .. وبالتالي لن يحاسبك الله على إزهاق روحك .. لأنك غير مُدرك وغير عالم ماذا فعلت .. والله لا يحاسبنا على اشياء نجهلها ! 

وجود الإنسان هو من أعظم العطايا التي وهبها الله للإنسان .. وهو ينتظر منك أن تصون هذه العطية .. لأنه حولك من (عدم) إلى كائن حي تشغل حيز في هذا الكون ! .. وبالرغم من عظمة هذه العطية .. إلا انه وهبك عطية أخرى عظيمة للغاية .. تستطيع من خلالها ان تشعر بأهمية وجودك و عظمته .. وهي الحرية .. انه اعطاك الحرية كي تنهي حياتك ! .. أو تثمرها .. 

لي عودة إن أراد الرب وعشنا .​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أكتوبر 2013)

العمر محدود لكنه بالمعني العام انه ان طال او قصر فهو محدود لان الانسان كائن محدود والموت محكوم به علي الجميع منذ ادم 
فهناك عدة قوانين منها قانون الوراثه والحمل والوضع وصحة الاب والام وما يتعرض له الانسان في حياته من امور كثيره من احداث مثل الحزن او العضب اوما يتناوله في غذائه من مؤثرات علي صحتة او المكيفات وبعض العادات الضاره بصحته 
اذن فالانسان يمكن ان يتسبب في موته قبل الاوان بسبب شره او بسبب حهله بقوانين الصحه والمرض وما اليها من اسباب تحكم طول العمر او قصره
علي انه لا يزعم احد ان الله حدد لكل انسان علي حده عمرا لا يتعداه كما يدعي بعض الناس وذلك ليتنصلوا من مسئوليتهم بالنسبه لبعض الاسباب التي تحكم طول العمر او قصره وهم الذين يؤمنون بمبدأ ( القدر) وعندهم كل شء مقدر كما يقولوا القدر اعمي


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخ عبود كلامك صح ... وكتابي *
> 
> *إيه رأيك نشوف أمثلة من الكتاب ... كلام الله *
> 
> ...


في إنتظار الشواهد ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معاناة الإنسان مع الطبيعة .. وماذكرته هنا .. جاء بعد السقوط .. وتظل حالة الإنسان قبل السقوط من الامور المبهمة التي قد نستشف من الكتاب المقدس النذر القليل منها .. نحن لا نعلم كيف ستكون حياة الإنسان لو لم يسقط .. ولكن يمكننا ان نعلم ان الانسان كان (يتسلط) على كل الخليقة .. ووهبها أسماء .. وعلاقة الانسان بالحوش و غيره ساءت .. بعد السقوط .. وليس قبله ! .. لم نسمع عن براكين او اعاصير في الفترة الزمنية التي سبقت السقوط .. خصوصاً ان الكتاب المقدس تحدث عنها بإيجاز شديد لم يتعدى البضعة أسطر .. العلم يتحدث عن انفجار كوني و اضطرابات على الارض وفي الكون .. قبل ملايين السنين من خلقة الإنسان الأول .. و اجد ان التفسير المنطقي لهذا ان الله كان (يعد) الارض لتكون مسكن ملائم للانسان .. بشكل منطقي وعلمي و تسلسلي .. خصوصاً أيضاً ان الله (يعلم) بسقوط الانسان .. ولذا هيأ العدة لإستقبال هذا الأمر .​الادوية الاكثر .. ووسائل الدفاع الاكثر التي تتحدث عنها .. هي ضرورات دعت اليها الحاجة بعدما سقط الإنسان .. ولكن ماذا لو لم يسقط؟؟ !!! 



قمة العدل ان يعطيني الله الحرية لإفناء حياتي على الارض .. قمة العدل أن يعطيني الله الحرية لعبادته من عدمه .. قمة العدل أن يُعطيني الله الحرية في كل شيء .. وقمة العدل أن يكون هناك عقاب لمن يفسد الارض .. ولمن يعتدي على حريات الاخرين .. فكما قولت انت في السابق .. ان حريتي تتوقف عندما تتلامس مع حريتك .. وقمة العدل أن تجد أنت قانون رادع يحمي لك حريتك التي قد اعتدي عليها انا .. فمابالك في السماء ؟؟ فإن لم تجد على الارض .. الن تجده في السماء ؟؟ !!!​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أ.جونى 
ايه المشكلة ان اﻷله يبقى كلى القدرة وكلى المعرفة وانه يبقى واضع قوانين صارمة لادارة الكون مع انه يوجد شر واشخاص يستطيعوا أذية أشخاص أخرين ؟
ملحوظة: لازم نفرق بين علم الله وارادته لان فى ناس بتخلط بين الاتنين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ردا على الموضوع الرئيسى 
عمر اﻷنسان وكل ما يحدث به موجود فى علم الله السابق
وموضوع انتحار انسان هذا لايغير شيئ من علم الله لان الله يعلم انه سينتحر وان لم ينتحر وعاش بعدها عشر سنوات ايضا هذا فى علم الله لان علم الله لا يستحدث الذى يستحدث هو علم الانسان لان له ماضى وحاضر ومستقبل اما الله كل الامور امامه حاضر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*جونى
مشكلتك فى عدم قراءة ما يكتبه محاورك
المشكلة عندك ...مش عند الناس
أنت لا تقرأ ماذا نكتب
لم أبنى على أفتراضات ولكن على واقع ملموس نحياه جميعاً
وانت بتقولى طيب أستنى 40 سنة لما أثبت لك

أعد القراءة 
*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكثر من ررررررررررررائع أستاذى فريدى *
> *شكراً على التنويه للنصوص *
> *ولكن فى مثل هذه الحوارات التى يطلب فيها المحاور أدلة على وجود أله*
> *لا ألجأ الى نصوص دينية لأنها مردودة علىَّ*
> ...


 
*بسيطة جدًا *

*إذهب وصاحبك إلى البنك *

*وإسأل الموظف أمامه ممكن أضع وديعة *

*يرد الموظف ممكن توضع وديعة بكل سرور *

*هل لها تاريخ إيداع يرد الموظف ويقول نعم لها تاريخ إيداع *

*تسأله مرة أخري وهل ممكن أسترد الوديعة يقول الموظف تستردها بكل سرور فأنت صاحبها *

*وعندما أسترد الوديعة هل هناك تاريخ إسترداد لها يقول الموظف بالطبع لها تاريخ إسترداد *

*إن كان هذا يحدث في معاملات البنك الأرضيه *

*فكيف لا يكون لله الذي يكتب يوم مولد الإنسان ... الحق في إسترداد وديعته وقت ما شاء *


.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصلنا الى نهاية الموضوع بأعتراف ( جونى )
أن الطبيعة لا تفهم
تبقى سؤالى ( أنا ) 
من ( هو ) الذى أرادنا عاقلين فى هذه الدنيا نفهم ونعى القوانين
فى حين أن كافة المخلوقات الأخرى ( مقهورة ) 
على أفعالها ؟
أنتظر أجابتك 

*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*طيب يا إدارة .. بما أني مشارك في الموضوع ده .. فمن حقي أعرف ليه تم طرد جوني .. مش معترض بس عاوز أعرف السبب يا ريت *​


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *طيب يا إدارة .. بما أني مشارك في الموضوع ده .. فمن حقي أعرف ليه تم طرد جوني .. مش معترض بس عاوز أعرف السبب يا ريت *​




حبيبي طارق

سبب الطرد انه تلفظ بألفاظ غير لائقة بحق أحد الأعضاء في المنتدى (بغض النظر عن رتبته).
الإلتزام بأداب الحوار شئ لا يحتاج لتذكير وأنت خير العارفين.

المهم الأخ تم إيقافه لمدة اسبوع عسى ولعل انه يراجع نفسه وأخطائه وان يحسن من طريقة مخاطبته للآخر بعد رجوعه.

اسف اذا عكرت موضوعكم لكن للضرورة أحكام..

سلام المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> حبيبي طارق
> سبب الطرد انه تلفظ بألفاظ غير لائقة بحق أحد الأعضاء في المنتدى (بغض النظر عن رتبته).
> الإلتزام بأداب الحوار شئ لا يحتاج لتذكير وأنت خير العارفين.
> 
> ...


*لا يازعيم مافيش تعكير ولا حاجة
أنا نبهته ياخد باله من ألفاظه وهو أعترف انه متسرع ووعدنى ( بصفة شخصية )  ياخد باله
يالا أهى كلها أسبوع ....فرصة أريح من صداعه شوية
:new6::new6::new6:
تحياتى إلك 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> حبيبي طارق
> 
> سبب الطرد انه تلفظ بألفاظ غير لائقة بحق أحد الأعضاء في المنتدى (بغض النظر عن رتبته).
> الإلتزام بأداب الحوار شئ لا يحتاج لتذكير وأنت خير العارفين.
> ...




يا كبير دا انت تعمل اللي انت عاوزه .. احسن انه انطرد (طالما انت اللي طردته بقى :love34: ) :flowers: الواد جوني ده مشاغب فعلا :dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أذا كان احد منكم يرغب بالكلام معه ونصحه لكي يعدل طريقة كلامه فانا لا مانع عندي ان ارفع الحظر اليوم وأعطيه فرصة للمرة الكذا 

كلكم غاليين عندي ويحز في نفسي ان اوقف حواركم الراقي خاصة ان يحاول حل مشكلة واضحة عند الاخ جوني.

سلام المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> أذا كان احد منكم يرغب بالكلام معه ونصحه لكي يعدل طريقة كلامه *فانا لا مانع عندي ان ارفع الحظر اليوم *وأعطيه فرصة للمرة الكذا
> كلكم غاليين عندي ويحز في نفسي ان اوقف حواركم الراقي خاصة ان يحاول حل مشكلة واضحة عند الاخ جوني.
> سلام المسيح


*بتتكلم جد ؟
أنا عن نفسى هحاول أوصل له ...ولو انى واثق أنه قرا كل التعليقات
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> أذا كان احد منكم يرغب بالكلام معه ونصحه لكي يعدل طريقة كلامه فانا لا مانع عندي ان ارفع الحظر اليوم وأعطيه فرصة للمرة الكذا
> 
> كلكم غاليين عندي ويحز في نفسي ان اوقف حواركم الراقي خاصة ان يحاول حل مشكلة واضحة عند الاخ جوني.
> 
> سلام المسيح



يبقى كرم منك يا زعيم  .. وشوف حكمتك انت بقى في الموضوع .. لو شايف نديله فرصه يبقى تمام .​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *بسيطة جدًا *
> 
> *إذهب وصاحبك إلى البنك *
> 
> ...


 
*أخ عبود *

*هو صاحبك ما فهمش حاجة من المشاركة دى *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخ عبود *
> *هو صاحبك ما فهمش حاجة من المشاركة دى *
> .


*أعتقد أنه مالحقش يقرا
مشكلة جونى أنه مش عايز يقرا الا اللى هو شايفه
وأحكامه مُسبقة ...وشايفها أنها الأصح 
*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعتقد أنه مالحقش يقرا*
> *مشكلة جونى أنه مش عايز يقرا الا اللى هو شايفه*
> *وأحكامه مُسبقة ...وشايفها أنها الأصح *​


 

*ربنا معاه ... وهو يكمل معاه حتى لو خارج المنتدى *

*كلامنا مجرد وسيلة ... لكن العامل في القلب هو روح الله *

.


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا رفعت الحظر عن الاخ Strident 

رجاء محبة كلموه ان يكون كلامه الطف وارقى وارق بحق البقية.
أتمنى ان لا يتحول هذا الموضوع لساحة لمناقشة سبب الحظر لأنه حينها سيكون الشرط الذي وضعته لرجوع العضوية غير ملبى.

استمروا في نقاشكم واعتذر اذا عكر جو الموضوع.

سلام المسيح


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه كل الصفحات اللى كتبتوها ديه انا لسه هقرا ده كله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:
المهم 
احنا بنلف وندور  حوالين بعض لسبب بسيط , ان اجابة السؤال مش بالبساطة ديه 
بمعنى ان مش كل حاجة فى الحياة فى كل الاوقات هتكون اجابتها كذا وخلاص خلص الموضوع , فيه حاجات متداخلة جدا وكل حالة تتشاف بحالتها لوحدها 
الله كاتب اعمار حد ؟ فى ايمانى انا لا, فيه ناس بتموت وهى نايمة من غير سبب , مين قال انه من غير سبب ؟ حد شرح الجثة وشاف الاسباب ؟ لا , يبقا مش علشان مش عارفه السبب يبقا مفيش سبب 
فيه واحدة عندها 16 سنة ماتت وهى نايمة فى الفجر وكانت صحتها حديد وكويسة جدا , قعدو يدورو ايه السبب ايه السبب لانها كانت حاجة غريبة جدا 
لغاية ماوصلو لسبب محدش ممكن يتخيله , عارفين ايه ؟
المنبه بتاعها ضرب الصبح بصوت عالى جدا , اتفزعت القلب وقف حالة cardiac arrest بس , يبقا ده مفيش سبب ؟ ولا فيه سبب علمى فعلا بس احنا مكناش عارفينه 


نيجى لقوانين الطبيعة والطب وغيره , نعم الله طبعا هو اللى واضع القوانين ديه وهو مصدرها 
طيب ماهو الله مصدر كل شئ فى الكون واليه بترجع كل الاشياء فى مصدرها واصلها 
انا مؤمنة بكده 
ولكن استخدامك انت وتعاملك انت مع القوانين ديه هو اللى بيحدد انت هتعيش ازاى وهتعيش ولا تموت 
قانون الجاذبية الله هو اللى وضعه وهو اللى مخلينا قاعدين على بعضنا وعارفين نعيش مش طايرين :t33::t33:
وهو نفس القانون اللى هيموتك لو رميت نفسك من فوق عمارة او برج 
هل القانون اللى حطه ربنا هو اللى موتك ولا استخدامك الغلط ليه هو السبب فى موتك ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ملحوظة كمان ياجماعة , مفيش حاجة اسمها محاولة اثبات وجود الله او عدم وجوده 
هذة حورارت اسفة انى اقول عقيمة جدا 
لا تحاول تثبت لملحد ان الله موجود ولا لمؤمن ان الله مش موجود 
الله لا يثبت بالمناقشات والجدالات الطويلة 
الله شخص يٌختبر بالمعرفة الشخصية 
هو موجود للى عايز يعرفه 
ومش موجود للى مش عايز يعرفه 
والرغبة فى المعرفة لا تعنى فقط انى اقول انا عايز اعرف ربنا يورينى هو مين 
ولكن الرغبة فى المعرفة , هى حالة قلبية تبدأ بتواضع القلب والنفس والفكر واستعداد القلب والفكر لتقبل الله وشخصه كما هو على حقيقته كما اعلن ويعلن هو عن نفسه ليا بطريقته 
مش زى ما انا عايزاه يكون


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه يابنى اهدا اهدااااااااااا
> لا انت مش كده ابدا
> وانت اكتر واحد عارف رأيى فيك انك انسان ذكى وده قولتهولك كتير قبل كده , بلاش تنسى كل حاجة
> ههههههههه انا اللى اسيبك ؟ هو انا جيت ناحيتك ؟ انا مبدأتش مناقشة معاك خالص
> ...



حصل خير...شكراً للوردة..

وعلى فكرة انا ماطلبتش تكملي....ده براحتك...انا كان طلبي ان لو ناوية تتناقشي تكملي للاخر!

تتناقشي او ﻷ ده قرارك انتي زي ما قلت فوق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> 1- انت مصر ان فيه مشيئة الهية، يعني ارادة عاقلة وواعية حطت القوانين دي وبقصد انها تحقق حاجات معينة!
> وانا اصلاً بانكر صاحب المشيئة دي....


 *[FONT=&quot]لك ما تُنكر ...ولا أنكره عليك ولا أُنازعك فيه *​​ 



> 2- اوكي....انت هنا فصلت الانسان عن الطبيعة! حقك عليا...
> خليني اقول ان* قوانين* الطبيعة غير  عاقلة.واللي باقوله ان قوانين الطبيعة مش محطوطة بغرض توجيهك لحاجات معينة  وﻻ انهاء حياتك ف وقت معين....وﻻ انت ف الحسبان بالنسبة لها اصلاً


 *[FONT=&quot]ولك هذا أيضاً ...أنت حُر فى رؤيتك ... وأنا أحترمها 
[/FONT]*​ 



> الانسان والحيوان بيتدرجوا في موضوع الوعي والفهم ده....زي ما ادينا مثال الفيران كده ومثال ان القرد ممكن يتعرف على نفسه ف المراية


 
*[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أستطيع ان اضع نظرية فيثاغورث أمام قرد ...ولا الفأر يستطيع أن يشرح أو يستوعب نيوتن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك أنا قلت ( يعى القوانين ) مش يعرف نفسه فى المرايا [/FONT]*​  



> السؤال بقى، هل الاله اللي بتؤمن بيه انت، اللي بتقول ان عنده مشيئة الهية، *بيتدخل* تدخل ايجابي في الكون ده؟
> يعني هل لو حادثة - بعد الشر - حصلت لك وموتتك بكرة....هو اللي محركها؟ او هو قاصد من زمااان انها تموتك في الوقت ده؟
> طب ولو انت قررت تروح حتة تانية؟ هل* عنده خطة بديلة* مثلاً؟


 *[FONT=&quot]انت كدة بتتكلم عن توم وجيرى ...وأنا باتكلم عن رب وألهة للكون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدبر لى حادثة ولما اهرب منها يجرى ورايا فى الشارع ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ القصة غير هيك ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما يقول او يقرر حادثة ...تبقى حادثة ...لا مفر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا باتكلم عن (( توقيتات )) ( بداية ) و ( نهاية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واضع البداية ومُقررها ومُحدد لحظتها هو ( الوحيد ) الذى يُقرر النهاية ولحظتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باتكلم عن  ( التوقيت ) وليست الأسباب أو الأفعال  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> وبالمرة يا عبود، افهم من كلامك ان مفيش *معجزات *خالص....صح؟


 *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم السؤال دة .... ماذا تقصد بالمعجزات ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حدد وأنا هجاوبك بمنتهى الصراحة والوضوح ( مش هنافق حد ) متخافش 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن عموماً أنا أؤمن بأن الأنسان نفسه هو المُعجزة 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لك ما تُنكر ...ولا أنكره عليك ولا أُنازعك فيه *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ولك هذا أيضاً ...أنت حُر فى رؤيتك ... وأنا أحترمها
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> [/FONT][/B][/CENTER][/CENTER][/FONT]




ما هو من غير حاجة يا عبود احنا بنحترم وجهات النظر كلها 

السؤال هو:  هل نقدر نستبعد وجهات نظر معينة لان فيها تناقض او لانها مناقضة للواقع اللي قدامنا





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أستطيع ان اضع نظرية فيثاغورث أمام قرد ...ولا الفأر يستطيع أن يشرح أو يستوعب نيوتن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك أنا قلت ( يعى القوانين ) مش يعرف نفسه فى المرايا [/FONT]*​
> 
> [/FONT][/B][/CENTER][/CENTER][/FONT]




كلها درجات من الوعي.....

احنا اصلاً افتراض ان العالم ممكن نوصفه بمعادلات رياضية، ده احنا اللي افترضناه.....وده لانه شغال معانا كويس واثبت نجاح.....مش عشان هو ﻻزم يكون كده....

القوانين والرياضيات دي مجرد اداة بنستخدمها عشان نحاول نفهم الكون بيمشي ازاي...

مع العلم اننا لسه ما وصلناش للفهم الكامل للكون....ويمكن عمرنا ما هانوصل....الفكرة اننا بنحسن فهمنا ليه كل يوم....

الفار زي ما قلت لك عنده ذاكرة مكانية.....كمثال للتوضيح بس ممكن اكون غلطان في التقنية: جوه مخه بيسجل العالم ده على انه شبكة من الاماكن والمسافات....وكل اللي يهمه النقطة اللي عايز يوصلها، محتاج يمشي اد ايه وبعدين يخش يمين وﻻ شمال وكده عشان يوصل لها.....ميعرفش بقى اذا كان اللي قدامه ده حيطة وﻻ عربية وﻻ بتاع


فكلها درجات من الوعي...

درجة اعلى هي الوعي الذاتي......عشان كده اتكلمت عليها.....ودرجة اعلى هي الانسان....الفكر التجريدي

ويمكن نتطور اكتر ويبقى فيه درجات اعلى من كده


ماتقدرش تحط نظرية فيثاغورس قدام القرد، لكن ممكن تحط حاجات بسيطة...

والانسان حتى الآن انت مش قادر تحط قدامه نظرية موحدة للفيزيا، ولحد هذه اللحظة،

فيه نظريتين لتفسير الفيزيا: النسبية العامة لاينشتين،  وفيزياء الكم    وكل واحدة بتفسر ظواهر مختلفة بس مش عارفين يوحدوهم ف نظرية واحدة ﻻ تحتوي تناقضات


*مش مﻻحظ انك عمال تدور ف منطق:   فيه حاجة احنا منقدرش نعملها، يبقى مفيش خالص؟ للمرة المليون احنا كائنات محدودة 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]انت كدة بتتكلم عن توم وجيرى ...وأنا باتكلم عن رب وألهة للكون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يدبر لى حادثة ولما اهرب منها يجرى ورايا فى الشارع ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ القصة غير هيك ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لما يقول او يقرر حادثة ...تبقى حادثة ...لا مفر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا باتكلم عن (( توقيتات )) ( بداية ) و ( نهاية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واضع البداية ومُقررها ومُحدد لحظتها هو ( الوحيد ) الذى يُقرر النهاية ولحظتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باتكلم عن  ( التوقيت ) وليست الأسباب أو الأفعال  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]




حلو اوي......توقيتات *وليست اسباب وافعال*


ممكن تشرح اكتر النقطة دي؟   وارجوك تحدد كمان:  هو مجرد عارف التوقيتات اللي هتنتج عن الاسباب اللي هو 
 مش بيتدخل فيها،   وﻻ هو محدد   بتدخل ايجابي مقصود ان ﻻزم فلان ده يموت في الوقت ده؟



انت بتضحك؟ وحياتك يا عبود فيه ناس مصدقة كده!   وبتتلخص ف مثل "لو صبر القاتل ع المقتول كان مات لوحده"    (في اشارة ان العمر محدد ولو ما متتش محروق هتموت غرقان .... إلخ)



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم السؤال دة .... ماذا تقصد بالمعجزات ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حدد وأنا هجاوبك بمنتهى الصراحة والوضوح ( مش هنافق حد ) متخافش
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لكن عموماً أنا أؤمن بأن الأنسان نفسه هو المُعجزة
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مانا عارف انك مش بتنافق وبتجاوب على حسب اقتناعك ومش بتخاف من حد.......ماهو دي اكتر حاجة خلتني احب اناقشك اكتر من اي حد 

هل فيه معجزات تخرق قوانين الطبيعة؟

يعني معجزات شفاء مثلاً   الورم كان هنا واختفى. 

او معجزات  اكل يتضاعف مثلاً.......زيت ينزل من تمثال او صورة...[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> السؤال هو:  *هل نقدر* نستبعد وجهات نظر معينة لان فيها تناقض او لانها مناقضة للواقع اللي قدامنا
> ​


*نقدر*​


> كلها درجات من الوعي.....
> *الفار *زي ما قلت لك عنده .......
> فكلها درجات من الوعي...
> ماتقدرش تحط نظرية فيثاغورس قدام *القرد*، لكن ممكن تحط​


 *يا خى الله يحرق ميتين الفار على أوم القرد...
ياعم متركز فى موضوعنا الله لا يسيئك بقى 
*​


> *مش مﻻحظ انك عمال تدور ف منطق:   فيه حاجة احنا منقدرش نعملها، يبقى مفيش خالص؟ للمرة المليون احنا كائنات محدودة


 
*[FONT=&quot]وللمرة المليون الواحد كلامى ليس عن قدراتنا المحدودة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلامى و موضوعى واضح عن الأعمار[/FONT]*​  



> حلو اوي......توقيتات *وليست اسباب وافعال*
> ممكن تشرح اكتر النقطة دي؟   وارجوك تحدد كمان:  هو مجرد عارف التوقيتات اللي هتنتج عن الاسباب اللي هو
> مش بيتدخل فيها،   وﻻ هو محدد   بتدخل ايجابي مقصود ان ﻻزم فلان ده يموت في الوقت ده؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لما قلت توقيتات علشان أرد على الناس اللى بتذهب الى ( الأسباب ) ونتفلسف حوالين منها أو نحللها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا باتكلم عن تحديد ( توقيت ) والأسباب لا تنفى أن العمر مُحدد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بداية ) و ( نهاية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا ( هو ) مش مجرد عارف ... ( هو ) محدد وقتها منذ البدء[/FONT]*​ 


> انت بتضحك؟ وحياتك يا عبود فيه ناس مصدقة كده!   وبتتلخص ف مثل "لو صبر  القاتل ع المقتول كان مات لوحده"    (في اشارة ان العمر محدد ولو ما متتش  محروق هتموت غرقان .... إلخ)


 
*[FONT=&quot]أيوة العمر محدد ...بس مالوش علاقة ( بالمثل الشعبى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بيتقال فى ( مناسبات أخرى ) ولا يحمل المعنى الذى تقصده[/FONT]*​


> هل فيه معجزات تخرق قوانين الطبيعة؟
> يعني معجزات شفاء مثلاً   الورم كان هنا واختفى.


 *[FONT=&quot]شفاء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ورم على طريقة جلا جلا ( بوف ) ...  لآ أؤمن بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لسبب بسيط أن الشفاء من عند الله ... علاج نعم ...شفاء ( لآ )[/FONT]*​ 


> او معجزات  اكل يتضاعف مثلاً.......


 *[FONT=&quot]هل تقصد المذكورة فى الأنجيل عن طريق السيد المسيح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا ان الله قادر على كل شئ ...ماتبقاش معجزة ...تبقى ( قُدرة )[/FONT]*​


> زيت ينزل من تمثال او صورة...


 *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( لآ ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولو شفتها بعينى يبقى لازم أتأكد منها الأول ...لكن مشفتش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على وجه العموم ...هذه أشياء تتعلق براويها أو من حضرها أو عاينها بنفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أُكذبها ولا أصدقها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبقى بالنسبة لى مجرد قراءة أو سماع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقطة أخيرة يا جونى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلت ربنا " عارف " ....لكن هو مالوش دعوة ...يبقى بمنتهى البساطة بأنفى عنه القُدرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإنسان مغرور ويقولك أنا هحافظ على صحتى ...وابقى واد مفتح وبُرم علشان اعيش أكتر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو قلت له فيه ناس بتموت فى عنفوان شبابها وصحتهم زى الفُل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك بس تعالى نشوف كدة هو أكيد مؤكد فيه أسباب ...لما نشّرحه ونشوف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبحان الله ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب وهو أنت تقدر تمنع عن نفسك (هذه الأسباب ) التى حدثت لغيرك ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دائماً وابداً .... لا يوجد ( موت الأنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غيرنا بيموت وبنتكلم ونتفلسف والأحاديث تدور حول جثته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن التفلسف حول جثننا أحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حديث لا يدور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" النعى " يقرأه كل الناس ...وفى نفس ذات الوقت  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل الناس لا تقرأ " نعيها "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متعك الله وايانا بالصحة وطولة العمر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجمل وردة لأجمل " جونى "[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا خى الله يحرق ميتين الفار على أوم القرد...
> ياعم متركز فى موضوعنا الله لا يسيئك بقى
> *





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



ده مجرد دليل على تدرج الفكر والوعي بين الحيوانات، وبيننا احنا من ضمنها...

انت معتمد ف تحليلك ان الانسان ده حاجة، والكائنات التانية دي كلها حاجة تانية خالص....انا بانفي لك ده، وباقول ان الفرق بيننا وبينهم مش حاجة نوعية....مجرد تدرج




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [FONT=&quot]وللمرة المليون الواحد كلامى ليس عن قدراتنا المحدودة​**​ [FONT=&quot]كلامى و موضوعى واضح عن الأعمار[/FONT]​
> *


*

جميل....والسؤال للمرة المليون وواحد:

هل انت لما بتموت، بيكون بسبب مجموعة من قراراتك وقرارات اللي حواليك (زي انك قررت تروح مكان الحادثة او انك عييت والناس رفضت تعالجك)  وﻻ لان فيه حد فوق عايزك تموت في اللحظة دي ومش بس عارف المعاد...ﻷ ده عايز




عبود عبده عبود قال:



 

[FONT=&quot]لما قلت توقيتات علشان أرد على الناس اللى بتذهب الى ( الأسباب ) ونتفلسف حوالين منها أو نحللها​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]انا باتكلم عن تحديد ( توقيت ) والأسباب لا تنفى أن العمر مُحدد [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]( بداية ) و ( نهاية )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهنا ( هو ) مش مجرد عارف ... ( هو ) محدد وقتها منذ البدء[/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]أيوة العمر محدد ...بس مالوش علاقة ( بالمثل الشعبى ) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دة بيتقال فى ( مناسبات أخرى ) ولا يحمل المعنى الذى تقصده[/FONT]​ 




أنقر للتوسيع...



لفظ محددها ده مُبهم شوية...

هل تقصد انه عايزها كده فحددها كده، ولا هو قاسها وعارف بس؟


طيب هل هو محضر الخطة دي من زمان؟! وعامل لك تكتيكات بقى زي توم وجيري؟ لما يروح هنا هاجيب له كذا عشان اجيب اجله؟  وﻻزم افترض وجود سيناريوهات تانية، لان لو مفيش سيناريوهات تانية (ولو حتى نظرياً) يبقى انت ببساطة بتقول لي ان احنا ممثلين بنمشي ورا سكريبت مكتوب لنا دون اي حرية على الاطلاق!








عبود عبده عبود قال:



 
[FONT=&quot]شفاء [FONT=&quot]ورم على طريقة جلا جلا ( بوف ) ...  لآ أؤمن بها [/FONT][/CENTER][/CENTER]
[FONT=&quot]لسبب بسيط أن الشفاء من عند الله ... علاج نعم ...شفاء ( لآ )[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]هل تقصد المذكورة فى الأنجيل عن طريق السيد المسيح ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو قلنا ان الله قادر على كل شئ ...ماتبقاش معجزة ...تبقى ( قُدرة )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( لآ ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولو شفتها بعينى يبقى لازم أتأكد منها الأول ...لكن مشفتش [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]على وجه العموم ...هذه أشياء تتعلق براويها أو من حضرها أو عاينها بنفسه [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا أُكذبها ولا أصدقها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تبقى بالنسبة لى مجرد قراءة أو سماع [/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...



مفيش شفاء بوف....جميل....لكن العلاج كده من ربنا ازاي؟؟!  مانت واخد الدوا من ايد الدكتور اللي اصلاً مصنعه عامل ف مصنع من مواد موجودة اوريدي....

- قدرة يعني ايه؟ ماهو مش جلا جلا....وماكانش معاه نانوتكنولوجي مثلاً.....صح؟ مش ﻻزم المسيح نفسه تجنباً للحساسيات......لكن المعجزات زي المية اللي تنشف وﻻ تيجي وبتاع.....بتيجي منين الطاقة المطلوبة دي؟ زي اللي يلاقي حاجة محفورة في الحيطة عده لما يصحى م الحلم؟

- إذاً متفقين ان مش بيحصل كسر في قوانين الفيزيا وان الزيت مثلاً مش هيطلع من نفسه كده....

طب وبالمرة رأيك في الظهورات وكده واكيد سمعت عن حاجات زي دي ف مصر



عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]نقطة أخيرة يا جونى ​​ [FONT=&quot]لو قلت ربنا " عارف " ....لكن هو مالوش دعوة ...يبقى بمنتهى البساطة بأنفى عنه القُدرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الإنسان مغرور ويقولك أنا هحافظ على صحتى ...وابقى واد مفتح وبُرم علشان اعيش أكتر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولو قلت له فيه ناس بتموت فى عنفوان شبابها وصحتهم زى الفُل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يقولك بس تعالى نشوف كدة هو أكيد مؤكد فيه أسباب ...لما نشّرحه ونشوف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سبحان الله ..!!!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طيب وهو أنت تقدر تمنع عن نفسك (هذه الأسباب ) التى حدثت لغيرك ؟!!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اولاً لسه كان حد بيتكلم، مش فاكر مين - صوت صارخ وﻻ نانسي - ان مفيش حاجة اسمها بسبب غريب كده وخلاص.....تلاقيه ف عنفوان شبابه بس ماكانش عارف انه عنده مشكلة ف القلب وﻻ حاجة

او ابسط حاجة (وده كﻻم من واحد صاحبي دكتور) ممكن شعيرة دموية ضعيفة في الدماغ تنفجر تحت ضغط الدم ودي تقتل ف ساعتها، وممكن يكون سنه صغير، بس محدش كان يعرف ان النقطة دي ف شعيراته الدموية ضعيفة

واه نقدر نمنع حاجات كتير.....النهاردة الجدري مابقاش مرض قاتل، وﻻ الملاريا، وقريباً الايدز والسرطان هنتغلب عليهم....

متوسط العمر اليوم اطول بكتير منه من 500 سنة مثلاً......وده السبب الرئيسي ف الانفجار السكاني بالمناسبة

وكل شوية متوسط العمر بيزيد اكتر واكتر 




عبود عبده عبود قال:



 


[FONT=&quot]دائماً وابداً .... لا يوجد ( موت الأنا )[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]غيرنا بيموت وبنتكلم ونتفلسف والأحاديث تدور حول جثته [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لكن التفلسف حول جثننا أحنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حديث لا يدور [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]" النعى " يقرأه كل الناس ...وفى نفس ذات الوقت  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كل الناس لا تقرأ " نعيها "[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]متعك الله وايانا بالصحة وطولة العمر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أجمل وردة لأجمل " جونى "[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


الف شكر للوردة، واتمنى لك الصحة وطولة العمر دايماً[/FONT]*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]من أقوال جونى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الفرق بين الأنسان والحيوان ليس نوعياً ولكنه ( مجرد تدرج ) .... مرحى *​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ومن أقوالى للمرة الألف ...أتحدث عن ( توقيت ) بداية ونهاية للأعمار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللمرة ( الأخيرة) أنا لا أتحدث عن الأسباب ولم أتحدث عن ( خطة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
قلت العلاج من يد الطبيب والشفاء من عند الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو أطلقنا على المرض أنه ( قدر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكون العلاج المُخترع بيد الأنسان هو ( قدر ) مُقابل يستخدم نفس القوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نُطلق على أختراع دواء جديد لمرض ما لفظة ( مُعجزة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخيرة أيمانى أن المعجزة هى الأنسان [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]و موضوع المعجزات رديت عليه بمنتهى الوضوح والمباشرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السؤال الجوهى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( وأُلزمك هنا بالرد المُباشر كما أفعل أنا )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذى اراد الأنسان عاقلاً ( مالكاً )  لقانون الأختيار فى حياته لكى يعى هذه الدُنيا وقوانينها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خوض مرة أخرى فى الحيوانات والقدرة المحدودة والفيزيا .... ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لن ألتفت اليه وسأعتبر سؤالى  بلا جواب

 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]*تمسكى معك بهذا الحوار لأن هناك أعضاء يُتابعون 
ويهُمنى أمرهم فى المقام الأول
فضلاً على أهتمامى بك كصديق ( أختلف معه ) 
*​
*[FONT=&quot] " جونى " أنت مشروع محاور جيد ....عليك أن تقرأ بعناية ما يقوله محاورك وركز فيه *[/FONT]
*وأجب فقط على سؤاله ...ولا تضع أدلة ألا إذا طلبها منك *
*[FONT=&quot] لأنه من فمك أُدينك *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] 
ولو لاحظت ... أنا لم آت على ذكر ( الدين ) ولم أضع لك نص دينى واحد *[/FONT]..!!
*[FONT=&quot]أستخدمت معك لفظة ( قوانين ) وهى اللفظة الوحيدة التى ستجد عندك " صدى " للنقاش *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] ولولا انك تعرف من هو ( عبود ) لما عرفت عقيدة محاورك
إن كان مُسلماً أم مسيحياً أم يهودياً أو أو ....


*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا عبود الراجل بيتكلم معاك في امور منطقية ..  وانت عمال تقوله ما قولتش وقولت !!!! .. مش هتبطل بقى الطريقة دي .. ماينفعش تقولي يا طارق انت ماتقدرش تقف قدام القطر ..اروح انا اقولك انت تقصد قدرتي محدوده؟ تقولي انا ماقولتش كده ؟؟ !!!!! أومال قولت إيه ؟؟؟ ..  بلاش بقى تستخف بعقل اللي بيكلمك .. لانه عيب !

انا متابع الحوار .. والحقيقة كلام جوني فيه عقلانية شوية ومحاولة للفهم .. وعبود نازل بقى يجيله شمال ويمين .. وقولت .. وماقولتش .. وقدرة محدوده .. ومشروع محاور .. ايه الكلام ده؟ !! .. حوار ايه ده ؟!

كمان حكاية هل اقدر أمنع عن نفسي الاسباب اللي أدت لموت ناس في عنفوان شبابهم .. ايه علاقة السؤال ده باللي بنقوله ؟؟؟ !!!
هل عدم قدرتي على منع هذه الاسباب .. ينفي ان هذه الاسباب من صنع الانسان ؟؟؟؟؟!!!! ايه علاقة اقدر امنع ولا مقدرش .. من ان الاسباب دي صنعها الانسان ؟؟ تقدر تمنع رصاصة تفجر دماغك ؟؟ ماتقدرش طبعاً .. مين اللي صنع الرصاصة ؟؟ .. ربنا طبعاً !!!!!!

حوار ايه ده ؟*​


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*في يوم من الأيام ( يوم محدد ) *

*تركت تلفاز عن جاري ... وسافرت *

*وعندما عدت إسترجعت التلفاز في ( يوم محدد ) *

*لا جاري ولا التلفاز يُحددون يوم الترك ويوم الإسترجاع *

*أليس كذلك* 

.


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من أقوال جونى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الفرق بين الأنسان والحيوان ليس نوعياً ولكنه ( مجرد تدرج ) .... مرحى *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]ومن أقوالى للمرة الألف ...أتحدث عن ( توقيت ) بداية ونهاية للأعمار *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وللمرة ( الأخيرة) أنا لا أتحدث عن الأسباب ولم أتحدث عن ( خطة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> قلت العلاج من يد الطبيب والشفاء من عند الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو أطلقنا على المرض أنه ( قدر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكون العلاج المُخترع بيد الأنسان هو ( قدر ) مُقابل يستخدم نفس القوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نُطلق على أختراع دواء جديد لمرض ما لفظة ( مُعجزة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخيرة أيمانى أن المعجزة هى الأنسان [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]و موضوع المعجزات رديت عليه بمنتهى الوضوح والمباشرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




للمرة العشرمية تلاتة واربعين:

*محدش*...مفيش حد




> الانسان هو المعجزة



دي موقعها ايه من مناقشتنا؟



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*تمسكى معك بهذا الحوار لأن هناك أعضاء يُتابعون
> ويهُمنى أمرهم فى المقام الأول
> فضلاً على أهتمامى بك كصديق ( أختلف معه )
> *​
> ...





اديني باحاول.....بس اذا سمحت لي خليني اوري لك ايه اوجه القصور عندك كمحاور، وطارق وضحها شوية:

(وطنش الفقرة دي كلها لو مش عايز....دي بره الحوار)


انت بتقول لفظ، وبعدين تتحاول تتهرب من النتايج المنطقية للفظ ده........ولما اجي احاسبك عليها تقول انا ما قلتش كذا!


كأنك مثلاً بتقول لي جون معاه 100 جنيه وعبود معاه 200...

اقول لك طيب بما ان معاهم 300 مش هيقدروا يشتروا تليفزيون لان تمنه 500!

تقوم انت تقول لي: وانا قلت 300؟! التزم بكلام محاورك!

وعشان كده الحوار مش بيتقدم.....لانك عايز تفضل تتحامى في لفظ ومش عايز تتحمل التبعات المنطقية اللي تترتب عليه


مرة تاني:   بتقول بيحدد النهاية....سؤالي بقى بيحددها يعني عارف وخلاص؟ وﻻ حددها يعني عايزها كده وبيتدخل عشان تنتهي في الوقت ده؟   وبيتدخل ازااااي وبيعمل حساب ان فيه كذا اختيار ممكن اختار منه؟!

*التبعات المنطقية للفظ "يحدد"....بس انت عمال تتحامى في اللفظ ومش عايز تدافع عن النتايج المترتبة عليه




REDEMPTION قال:


> *يا عبود الراجل بيتكلم معاك في امور منطقية ..  وانت عمال تقوله ما قولتش وقولت !!!! .. مش هتبطل بقى الطريقة دي .. ماينفعش تقولي يا طارق انت ماتقدرش تقف قدام القطر ..اروح انا اقولك انت تقصد قدرتي محدوده؟ تقولي انا ماقولتش كده ؟؟ !!!!! أومال قولت إيه ؟؟؟ ..  بلاش بقى تستخف بعقل اللي بيكلمك .. لانه عيب !
> 
> انا متابع الحوار .. والحقيقة كلام جوني فيه عقلانية شوية ومحاولة للفهم .. وعبود نازل بقى يجيله شمال ويمين .. وقولت .. وماقولتش .. وقدرة محدوده .. ومشروع محاور .. ايه الكلام ده؟ !! .. حوار ايه ده ؟!
> 
> ...



احمدك يا رب .. حد نطق اهو 

كده ممكن اموت مرتاح [/FONT]


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

سؤالي انا بقى:



انت بتقول *بيُحدد* البداية والنهاية...


سألتك: بيحدد بمعنى قاس وحسب وعرف وخلاص؟ وﻻ حدد النهاية بانه بيتدخل لانهاءها فعلاً؟! 

ولو معناها انه بيتدخل، وهل التدخل ده بيبقى بناء على تفاعل عاقل معانا؟  ولو انا غيرت رايي ف حاجة، هل هو حاطط خطة بديلة عشان ينهيها في المعاد اللي هو مقرره؟


انا بقى ﻻزلت منتظر اجابة للتساؤل، ومن غير كلام مبهم زي "الانسان هو المعجزة"


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> معلش يا عبود .. أصل* (الحال المايل)* ما بيعجبنيش .. وأخوك (اللي هو أنا يعني)  ما بيعرفش يسكت عليه (الحال المايل يعني) .. أصل يا عبود الحقيقة ا*نا شايفك بتلف وتدور .*. و بتقول قولت وماقولتش .. واللفظ ده طلع مني .. وده ماطلعش .. والحقيقة اللي اعرفه ان ده *شغل (عيال) *.. مش ناس كبيره وعاقله ​​





*أستاذ طارق ....استاذ طارق**....استاذ طارق
عيب كدة ...انا مغلطتش فى حقك *
*اعرف نفسى تمام المعرفة وأقدرها حق قدرها ...
ولن أنجرف وراء أستفزازاتك
و..........مع كامل أحترامى لك ( للمرة الأخيرة )

*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذ طارق ....استاذ طارق**....استاذ طارق
> عيب كدة ...انا مغلطتش فى حقك *
> *اعرف نفسى تمام المعرفة وأقدرها حق قدرها ...
> ولن أنجرف وراء أستفزازاتك
> ...



أنا *مقدرش* اغلط في حقك .. *مقدرش* .. انا بس بقول رأيي عادي يعني .. كلام بالعامية كده .. بس ما تنكرش انه مظبوط  .. ولو في قرارة نفسك  .. بس سؤال : يعني ايه (مع كامل إحترامي لك* للمره الاخيرة*)​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*لو المتابع أعطى نفسه فرصة لفهم ماقلت ..لما وصلنا الى مثل هذه الحدية 
والجدالات التى لن تنتهى 
فى البداية قلت كلامى ( لا أُلزم ) به أحد
فى حين ألزمونى أنتم بما أقول أنا 
وليس بما تعتقدون أو يقوله الآخرون 
فمن لديه ( مُعضلة ) فى الفهم 
عليه أن يقرأ مرة أخرى ( أو ) يسأل أو يعترض فى هدوء بدون عصبية 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أنا *مقدرش* اغلط في حقك .. *مقدرش* .. انا بس بقول رأيي عادي يعني .. كلام بالعامية كده ..* بس ما تنكرش انه مظبوط*  .. ولو في قرارة نفسك ​


*مظبوط انى باعمل شغل عيال يا طارق ؟؟؟
حضرتك مُصَّر ؟؟؟
يعنى هتستحمل للآخر ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مظبوط انى باعمل شغل عيال يا طارق ؟؟؟
> حضرتك مُصَّر ؟؟؟
> يعنى هتستحمل للآخر ؟؟؟
> *​



الحوار معاك .. مشكلة! ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الحوار معاك .. مشكلة! ​


*على الأقل مابغلطش فى حد واقوله شغل عيال 
وارجع أأكد عليها ...بدلاً من أن تُلاحظ أنها أساءت له
خاصة أنك تعرف اللى بتكلمه لا هو عيل صغير ولا يرتقى أبداً لشغل العيال 
وعمّال بعتب عليك واقولك يا استاذ طارق ...يا أستاذ طارق وانت مُستمر 
ما علينا  
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على الأقل مابغلطش فى حد واقوله شغل عيال
> وارجع أأكد عليها ...بدلاً من أن تُلاحظ أنها أساءت له
> خاصة أنك تعرف اللى بتكلمه لا هو عيل صغير ولا يرتقى أبداً لشغل العيال
> وعمّال بعتب عليك واقولك يا استاذ طارق ...يا أستاذ طارق وانت مُستمر
> ...



حقك عليا  .. انت حبيبي برضه غصب عنك  .. مهو لازم انكشك شوية يا عوبد ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> للمرة العشرمية تلاتة واربعين:
> *محدش*...مفيش حد


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت حُر ...*​​ 


> دي موقعها ايه من مناقشتنا؟


 
*[FONT=&quot]مش باقولك ما بتقراش !!! ...سألتنى عن أيمانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالمعجزات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قلت لك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنى مؤمن بأن الأنسان هو المعجزة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....اقرااااااااااااا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​  



> انت بتقول لفظ، وبعدين تتحاول تتهرب من النتايج المنطقية للفظ ده........ولما اجي احاسبك عليها تقول انا ما قلتش كذا!
> كأنك مثلاً بتقول لي جون معاه 100 جنيه وعبود معاه 200...
> اقول لك طيب بما ان معاهم 300 مش هيقدروا *يشتروا تليفزيون* لان تمنه 500!
> تقوم انت تقول لي: وانا قلت 300؟! التزم بكلام محاورك!
> وعشان كده الحوار مش بيتقدم.....لانك عايز تفضل تتحامى في لفظ ومش عايز تتحمل التبعات المنطقية اللي تترتب عليه


 *[FONT=&quot]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش هقولك كدة ....هقولك وانا جبت سيرة تلفزيونات ؟؟؟؟!!!
باعطيك معلومة وانت بتتفلسف مش أكتر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عرفت الفرق فين ؟ انا تهربت فين بقى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتفترض من دماغك ...أنا مالى يا عم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ 



> مرة تاني: *  بتقول بيحدد النهاية.*...سؤالي بقى بيحددها *يعني عارف وخلاص؟* وﻻ  حددها يعني عايزها كده وبيتدخل عشان تنتهي في الوقت ده؟   وبيتدخل ازااااي  وبيعمل حساب ان فيه كذا اختيار ممكن اختار منه؟!
> **التبعات المنطقية للفظ "يحدد".*...بس انت عمال تتحامى في اللفظ ومش عايز تدافع عن النتايج المترتبة عليه




*[FONT=&quot]هل لفظة ( محدد ) = عارف وخلاص ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صاحب العمل لما يقول الدوام ينتهى الساعة 12[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقوم تسأل هو بيحدد ولا عارف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى التبعيات اللى بتقول عليها منطقية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*الميلاد زى الموت*
*مافيهوش كذا أختيار ...أختيار واحد مفرووووووووووض*
*اللى مش موافق*
*يقولى هل هو اختار مكان ولحظة ميلاده ؟*
*طبعا لأ 
*
*هيقول لى أصل انا مكنتش موجود*
*وساعة الموت برضه انت مش موجود *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

> هيقول لى أصل انا مكنتش موجود
> وساعة الموت برضه انت مش موجود



(ساعة) الموت انا مش موجود !! إزاي؟ أومال مين اللي هيموت؟ دا ساعة الموت .. وبعد الموت .. انا موجود ! .. في الحالتين أنا موجود .. لكن قبل الولادة .. هكون موجود إزاي علشان اخد قرار اتولد ولا لاء؟​


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني لو أغلقت الموضوع، في حد يلومني؟

رجاء محبة الكل يقف عن الكتاب في الموضوع وليكتب فقط من له رد في الحوار. كفاية شخصنة وكفاية مشاكل.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*:closedeye
*


REDEMPTION قال:


> (ساعة) الموت انا مش موجود !! إزاي؟ أومال مين اللي هيموت؟ دا ساعة الموت .. *وبعد الموت *.. *انا موجود !* .. في الحالتين أنا موجود .. لكن قبل الولادة .. هكون موجود إزاي علشان اخد قرار اتولد ولا لاء؟​


 *[FONT=&quot]كدة نقدر نتكلم بهدوء ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هيموت جسدك اللى أتولد ....ولن تشهد هذه اللحظة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تماماً كما أنك لا تشهد لحظة النوم !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جسدك هنا وانت لست هنا ( فكر فيها ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنام 9 ساعات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والدنيا تتقلب حوالين منك وأنت ولا أنت هنا ( وفاة ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتروح فين ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت فقط تعى ما قبل لحظة ( البنج ) ولا تعى لحظة وقوعها ولا متى عنيك غّفلت ( فكر فيها )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت لاتأخذ قرار الموت لأنك أضعف من أن تفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تأخذ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( حرية ) أهلاك جسدك...أما الروح فلا شأن لك بها ولا تعرفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن تساوت لحظة الولادة بلحظة الموت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلاهما عدم[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ولو انا غيرت رايي في حاجة، هل هو حاطط خطة بديلة عشان ينهيها في المعاد اللي هو مقرره؟



*قصة من الحياة العملية *

*شاب جري وقفز من الكبري إلى النهر لينتحر *

*المًخطط إيه ... يسقط في النهر ويخنقة الماء ويموت غرقـًا *

*لكن ما حدث غير ذلك ... سقط من أعلى ولم يسقط في الماء بل على مركب وُجِدَ في تلك اللحظة *

*نعم الله لم يشاء أن يموت ... حد ممكن يعترض ؟ *
************************************************ *

*قصة من الكتاب *

*الله قال إذهب يا يونان لبلد إسمها نينوى *

*ركب يونان المركب وذهب في إتجاه آخر ... قامت زوبعة وبعدها البحارة ألقوا يونان في البحر *

*المفروض إن يونان يموت ... لأنه ُألقي في البحر ... الله أعد حوت وإبتلع يونان *

*المفروض إن يونان يموت لأن الحوت إبتلعه ... يونان إستمر حي داخل الحوت *

*الحوت أخرج يونان إلى البر ... يونان أنا فين ... مرحبًا بك أنت في نينوى *

*نعم الله لم يشاء أن يموت ... حد ممكن يعترض ؟ 
* 

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> يعني لو أغلقت الموضوع، في حد يلومني؟
> رجاء محبة الكل يقف عن الكتاب في الموضوع وليكتب فقط من له رد في الحوار. كفاية شخصنة وكفاية مشاكل.


*لو أمكنك حذف المُشاركات التى خرجت عن الموضوع بما فيهم مشاركاتى 
سأكون لك من الشاكرين *

:closedeye​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

فيه التباس عندك يا عبود .. دعني اوضح لك الامر ..

(العدم) شيء .. والنوم أو الموت شيء آخر ..

عندما تموت .. لا تصبح (عدم) ! .. من قال ان لحظة الموت هي عدم؟! .. العدم هو (اللاوجود) .. سواء للجسد او للروح .. العدم هو أنه لا يوجد كائن في الدنيا ولا الاخره إسمه عبود .. العدم هو اللاشيء ! .. أما النوم .. وإن كان هو غياب للإدراك البشري اللحظي .. إلا انك موجود بجسدك وروحك في الفراش .. بل وأن غياب الادراك لديك لا يكون كاملاً .. يعني لو عطشان هتلاقي نفسك بتقوم تشرب حتى لو كنت في سابع نومه .. ولو هتقع مثلاً من السرير هتلاقي نفسك بتصحى فجأة (أحياناً يعني  ) .. 

التشبيه خاطيء !

انت تشهد لحظة موتك بالفعل .. وتعيها .. بغض النظر عن درجة الوعي .. وبعد ان تخرج روحك ستدرك جيداً انك مت .. 

اما الولادة .. فانت من الأساس غير موجود !! .. لا جسد .. ولا روح ! .. فكيف ستتخذ القرار ؟!

أما كلامك عن قرار الموت وحرية إهلاك الجسد .. فالاثنان واحد .. نحن نتحدث عن الموت .. والموت المقصود به هنا هو موت الجسد .. وليس موت الجسد والروح !! .. أنا أقول ان الموت وإن كان الله قد فرضه على كل العباد .. بموجب (قانون عام) إلا انه لم يحدد بالساعة والدقيقة تاريخ موت كل إنسان .. وان موت الإنسان يتحكم فيه الانسان ذاته في حدود (القانون العام) الذي وضعه الله للبشرية .

عندما يكون لديك (حرية) إهلاك الجسد .. فهي في الواقع (حرية قرار) !!.. وبالتبعية هي (قرار إهلاك الجسد) .. ولذا .. لديك الُقدرة على الموت في اي وقت تختاره .. والذي يكون نابع من (قرار حُر) .. 

نقطة أخيرة .. لا يمكن ان تتساوى لحظة الولادة بلحظة الموت .. 

لحظة الولادة هو بزوغ من العدم إلى الوجود .. لحظة الموت هو خروج من الوجود المؤقت إلى وجود أبدي​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*هنركز على الجزئية الهامة جداً الخاصة بالموضوع
بغض النظر عن أختلاف وجهات النظر حول النوم والوعى
*​


REDEMPTION قال:


> .. أنا أقول ان الموت وإن كان الله قد فرضه على كل العباد .. بموجب (قانون عام) *إلا انه لم يحدد* بالساعة والدقيقة تاريخ موت كل إنسان .. *وان موت الإنسان يتحكم فيه الانسان ذاته *في حدود (القانون العام) الذي وضعه الله للبشرية .​


 *[FONT=&quot]اذا تحكمت فى الموت فحتماً أنت تستطيع التحكم فى *​*[FONT=&quot]عُمرك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُحدثنى عن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...حسناً ...فلنتحدث عن الأيجابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم ستعيش عدد سنين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 



> عندما يكون لديك (حرية) إهلاك الجسد .. فهي في الواقع (*حرية قرار*) !!..  وبالتبعية هي (قرار إهلاك الجسد) .. ولذا ..* لديك الُقدرة على الموت في اي  وقت تختاره .*. والذي يكون نابع من (قرار حُر)


 *[FONT=&quot]تمام ... بلا خلاف أنا موافقك أنك أخترت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأهدار حياتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانا أقولك حدثنى عن الأيجابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما أنك حُر الأختيار هكذا ...وتتحدى ربك بأختيارك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلبى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيا يا طارق ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تحدى ربك فى الأيجابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم ستعيش عدد سنين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنركز على الجزئية الهامة جداً الخاصة بالموضوع
> بغض النظر عن أختلاف وجهات النظر حول النوم والوعى
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]اذا تحكمت فى الموت فحتماً أنت تستطيع التحكم فى *​*[FONT=&quot]عُمرك*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُحدثنى عن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...حسناً ...فلنتحدث عن الأيجابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم ستعيش عدد سنين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]تمام ... بلا خلاف أنا موافقك أنك أخترت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلبية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأهدار حياتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانا أقولك حدثنى عن الأيجابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما أنك حُر الأختيار هكذا ...وتتحدى ربك بأختيارك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السلبى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيا يا طارق ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تحدى ربك فى الأيجابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم ستعيش عدد سنين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



لن أتحدى ربي !! 

يمكنني أن أعيش فقط في حدود القانون العام الذي وضعه الله للبشرية .. وهذا غير متاح الآن في ظل الظروف البيئية التي أخترعها الإنسان .. كما أنني لا يمكنني أن احدد كم من السنين سأعيش .. لأنه للاسف صار يتحكم فيها أيضاً آخرين .. فأنا من الممكن أن احافظ على صحتي جيداً .. ولكن كيف يمكنني أن أنقي الهواء من الميكروبات و التلوث .. وكيف يمكنني أن أجعل كل قائدي السيارات يقودون بحكمة و هدوء .. وكيف يمكنني أن أنزع العنف و الرغبة في القتل من نفوس الأشرار ؟؟ .. بل حتى المحافظة على الصحة ليس في مقدوري .. لأن الخضروات تلوثت بالمبيدات .. والمياه كذلك .. 

انا قولت في السابق .. ان (علم الله) السابق للأحداث يجعل الاحداث واجبة الحدوث .. اي لابد ان تحدث .. وهي تحدث بإرادة الإنسان التي صارت محفورة في ذاكرة المستقبل بدخولها في (علم الله) .. طالما أن الله علم بهذه الاحداث .. إذاً هو تيقن من حدوثها .. إذاً لابد أن تحدث .. ولا يوجد في علم الله ما يسمى (بالاحتمالية) .. طالما علم .. اذاً سيحدث ما علم به .. اما من صنع هذه الأحداث .. فهو الإنسان وليس الله .. 

إن كان الله هو من دبر قتل إنسان بالسيارة .. او هو من (حكم) على انسان ما بالموت بالسيارة .. لماذا يحاسب قائد السيارة ؟! من السهل ان يقول له قائدة السيارة : لماذا تحاسبني أليس انت من قرر ذلك؟ .. نفس الامر ينطبق على قاتل انسان مسكين .. إن كان الله هو من قرر وحكم على هذا الانسان المسكين بالموت قتلاً .. لماذا يحاسب القاتل ؟ ألن ياتي إليه القاتل في الآخرة ويقول له : هلم نتحاجج ، لماذا تحاسبني وانت من قرر أنني انا من سيقوم بقتله !​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لن أتحدى ربي !! يمكنني أن أعيش فقط في حدود القانون العام الذي وضعه الله للبشرية .. وهذا غير متاح الآن في ظل الظروف البيئية التي أخترعها الإنسان .. كما أنني لا يمكنني أن احدد كم من السنين سأعيش ..


 *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك قلت أنه يمكنك أن تُحدد ...لأنك قررت الأنتحار*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تستطيع هذا ولا تستطيع ذلك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقلت الآتى :[/FONT]*​ 


> لأنه  للاسف صار يتحكم فيها أيضاً آخرين .. فأنا من الممكن أن احافظ على صحتي  جيداً .. ولكن كيف يمكنني أن أنقي الهواء من *الميكروبات *و *التلوث *.. وكيف  يمكنني أن أجعل كل قائدي السيارات* يقودون* بحكمة و هدوء .. وكيف يمكنني أن  أنزع *العنف *و *الرغبة في القتل* من نفوس الأشرار ؟؟ .. بل حتى المحافظة على * الصحة *ليس في مقدوري .. لأن الخضروات *تلوثت* بالمبيدات .. والمياه كذلك ..


 *[FONT=&quot]ليست فى مقدورك ؟ أى انها أفعال تتم ممُارستها عليك ولا تستطيع دفعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا لا تُسميها قدر ؟ ما الذى يمنعك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحيتك تمنعك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلت نعم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...سأطرح على حضرتك سؤال مسيحى مُباشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما لو كانت لا علاقة لها بالمسيحية تُصبح رؤيتك الشخصية [/FONT]*​


> انا قولت  في السابق .. ان (علم الله) السابق للأحداث يجعل الاحداث واجبة الحدوث ..  اي لابد ان تحدث .. وهي تحدث بإرادة الإنسان التي صارت محفورة في ذاكرة  المستقبل بدخولها في (علم الله) .. طالما أن الله علم بهذه الاحداث .. إذاً  هو تيقن من حدوثها .. إذاً لابد أن تحدث .. ولا يوجد في علم الله ما يسمى  (بالاحتمالية) .. طالما علم .. اذاً سيحدث ما علم به .. اما من صنع هذه  الأحداث .. فهو الإنسان وليس الله ..


 *[FONT=&quot]أعجبنى التعبير فعلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذه وجهة نظر شخصية أم أيمان مسيحى ؟ ( مجرد سؤال )[/FONT]*​


> إن كان  الله هو من دبر قتل إنسان بالسيارة .. او هو من (حكم) على انسان ما بالموت  بالسيارة .. لماذا يحاسب قائد السيارة ؟! من السهل ان يقول له قائدة  السيارة : لماذا تحاسبني أليس انت من قرر ذلك؟ .. نفس الامر ينطبق على قاتل  انسان مسكين .. إن كان الله هو من قرر وحكم على هذا الانسان المسكين  بالموت قتلاً .. لماذا يحاسب القاتل ؟ ألن ياتي إليه القاتل في الآخرة  ويقول له : هلم نتحاجج ، لماذا تحاسبني وانت من قرر أنني انا من سيقوم  بقتله !


​*[FONT=&quot]إذن الأنسان لا يستطيع أن يُحدد كم سيعيش عدد سنين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لأن هُناك أفعال ( قد ) تُمارس عليه (( قهراً ))[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأن القهرية تلك بسبب الأنسان وليست بسبب الله 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]موافق ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

> ليست فى مقدورك ؟ أى انها أفعال تتم ممُارستها عليك ولا تستطيع دفعها
> ؟
> فلماذا لا تُسميها قدر ؟ ما الذى يمنعك ؟
> مسيحيتك تمنعك ؟
> ...



يعني ايه افعال تتم ممارستها (علىّ) .. تلوث الهواء .. ونزعة العنف .. وتلوث الخضروات والمياه .. هي أفعال نتجت من ممارسات البشر بمن فيهم أنا ! .. كيف أدفعها وأنا طرف في حدوثها؟ وإن أردت ذلك فكيف أفعله؟ كيف أنقي الهواء و امنع التلوث؟ .. وليس لمسيحيتي علاقة بما قولته .. ما علاقة المسيحية بالكوراث التي ذكرتها أنا وهي من صنع البشر؟ ..

وكيف هي رؤية شخصية ؟ ألا ترى انت ما أنا اراه؟ ألا ترى التلوث و المبيدات و العنف كما أراه انا؟ 
السؤال مش في محله ! 
وكي أجيبك على سؤالك :لماذا لا أسميها قدر؟ يحتاج منك إلى تعريف ما هو القدر من وجهة نظرك .. فإن كان هذا (القدر) يتعلق بإرادة الله .. فالاجابة: لا .. ليس هو قدر .. أما وإن كان القدر المقصود به المفهوم العام للقدر .. وهو ما فُرض علينا سواء من البشر او من الله فأصبح قدراً لا نستطيع تغييره .. فالاجابة ستكون : نعم هو قدر من صنع البشر.




> إذن الأنسان لا يستطيع أن يُحدد كم سيعيش عدد سنين
> لأن هُناك أفعال ( قد ) تُمارس عليه (( قهراً ))
> وأن القهرية تلك بسبب الأنسان وليست بسبب الله
> موافق ؟



نعم هذا ما أعتقده .
توضيح بسيط : لفظة (قد) تمارس عليه .. ليست دقيقه .. لانها بالفعل تُمارس عليه ولا وجود لإحتمالية ممارستها لانها تُمارس بالفعل .


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نسيت اجاوبك على السؤال ده :



> أعجبنى التعبير فعلاً
> هل هذه وجهة نظر شخصية أم أيمان مسيحى ؟ ( مجرد سؤال )



إيمان مسيحي (قاعدة في علم اللاهوت)


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنت حُر ...*​​




كل واحد حُر ما ده اكيد......لكن احنا هنا بنمسك نظرياتنا ونختبرها....واللي تطلع متناقضة داخلياً او بتناقض ادلة قدامنا يبقى مينفعش حد يتمسك بيها





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> [FONT=&quot]مش باقولك ما بتقراش !!! ...سألتنى عن أيمانى ​*​*[FONT=&quot]بالمعجزات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قلت لك [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أنى مؤمن بأن الأنسان هو المعجزة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]....اقرااااااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​
> *​


*


الانسان معجزة ازاي يعني؟ الانسان ظاهرة طبيعية زيه زي اي حاجة تانية......فين المعجزة اللي فيه؟!

الافضل: عرّف كلمة معجزة اللي انت مستعملها هنا




عبود عبده عبود قال:



 
[FONT=&quot]هل لفظة ( محدد ) = عارف وخلاص ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!​​
[FONT=&quot]صاحب العمل لما يقول الدوام ينتهى الساعة 12[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تقوم تسأل هو بيحدد ولا عارف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دى التبعيات اللى بتقول عليها منطقية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]
الميلاد زى الموت
مافيهوش كذا أختيار ...أختيار واحد مفرووووووووووض
اللى مش موافق
يقولى هل هو اختار مكان ولحظة ميلاده ؟
طبعا لأ 

هيقول لى أصل انا مكنتش موجود
وساعة الموت برضه انت مش موجود 
[/FONT]​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



حلو اوي.....اذاً هو مقرر ومختار لي هاموت امتى!

بس مفيش سيناريو واحد بس.......والا ففين اختياراتك؟!

يعني انا النهاردة بالليل ممكن اكلم جاكي او دانا عشان اخرج مع واحدة فيهم....السيناريوهين واردين!

ماهو لو كله سيناريو واحد، يبقى احنا مجرد مكن بننفذ حاجات احنا متبرمجين عليها...ومفيش فعلاً اي حرية في الارادة

* بالتأكيد انا موجود وقت الموت....امال باموت ازاي؟  ​[/FONT]​*​*​*​


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك قلت أنه يمكنك أن تُحدد ...لأنك قررت الأنتحار*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تستطيع هذا ولا تستطيع ذلك ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/CENTER][/CENTER][/FONT]



للمرة المليون.....هو انا لو ماقدرش اعمل (أ).....ده معناه اني ما اقدرش اعمل (ب)؟


وترجع تزعل لما اقول لك انت بتناقش كلية القدرة!

ايه علاقة عدم قدرتي على اختيار وﻻدتي (لاني ماكنتش موجود عشان اختار) باني اقدر اقرر وقت النهاية؟!





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ليست فى مقدورك ؟ أى انها أفعال تتم ممُارستها عليك ولا تستطيع دفعها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]*​[/CENTER][/CENTER][/FONT]



هل وجود حدود لقدرتي وان فيه حاجات مش هاقدر اعملها، معناه اني ماليش اي حرية ع الاطلاق ف اي حاجة؟


وهل لما انتحر، انا قررت الانتحار، ام ان حد دفعني دفعاً عشان تنتهي حياتي في الوقت ده؟

طب ولو انا قررت حاجة تانية؟






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إذن الأنسان لا يستطيع أن يُحدد كم سيعيش عدد سنين
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]لأن هُناك أفعال ( قد ) تُمارس عليه (( قهراً ))[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وأن القهرية تلك بسبب الأنسان وليست بسبب الله
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



بسبب الإنسان؟ امال فين بقى حكاية ان الله هو اللي قرر وحدد وعايز؟[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> امال فين بقى حكاية ان الله هو اللي *قرر وحدد* وعايز؟


 
*أنا رديت عليك .. بقصتين *

*ولم ترد عليَّ ... إذي ربنا هو إليِّ بيقرر *

.


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حاجة كمان:

انت الموت بالنسبة لك هو خروج الروح؟!

وفين توقف وظائف المخ والحاجات دي؟  ومين اللي بيحصل نتيجة مين بالنسبة لك؟ الروح تطلع فتتوقف وظائف المخ (انا مهتم اعرف هتشرح الحتة دي ازاي بصراحة   ) وﻻ الواحد بيموت ف الروح تطلع؟

 طبعاً مع العلم ان الروح دي مجرد ادعاء من عندك وﻻ يوجد عليه ادنى دليل مادي

ويعني ايه انا باختار اهلاك نفسي ولكن ليس الموت؟! مانا لو ما رميتش نفسي من فوق المبنى، مش هتحصل الظروف اللي تموتني (الارتطام بالارض)


ساعتها بقى الاله هيتدخل وﻻ ايه؟


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *أنا رديت عليك .. بقصتين *
> 
> *ولم ترد عليَّ ... إذي ربنا هو إليِّ بيقرر *
> 
> .




فريدي....مع كامل احترامي انت بترفض مناقشاتي وجربتك قبل كده....واللي مش هيصدق على كلامك هتفصله وكذلك انت مش مستعد حتى تخضع اي حاجة من قناعاتك او ايمانياتك للاختبار والنقد....

عبود شرح لك في النص ليه مناقشتك غير مقنعة لكنك مستمر....براحتك طبعاً انا ماقدرش امنع حد يقول رايه.لكن خبرتي معاك علمتني ان مش هينفع يبقى بيننا اي مناقشة موضوعية فمع كامل احترامي

اعفيني من مناقشتك.....وخليني مع طارق وعبود


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جون .. لو انت وجهت سؤال لعبود .. وانا عاوز اجاوب عليه كمان .. ينفع أجاوب ولا انت تفضل إجابة عبود ؟ .. مش هزعل ولا فيمتو ثانية من ردك اياً كان ​


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بالعكس انا احب اسمع كل الآراء ... يشرفني ترد واناقشك وطبعاً مش هاخلط بين معتقداتك ومعتقدات عبود....ماتقلقش م الناحية دي


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> حاجة كمان:
> 
> انت الموت بالنسبة لك هو خروج الروح؟!
> 
> ...



وظائف المخ دليل على وجود الروح .. وخروج الروح لازم كي تحدث الوفاة .. لأن الروح هي الطاقة الخفية التي تجعل الكل يعمل .. الوظائف لمختلف الخلايا والاجهزة بجسدك .. وإلا ! فكيف تعمل؟ (القاعدة الخالدة: لا معلول بلا علة) عموماً مش عاوز ادخل في إثبات وجود الله .. لأن مجرد التفكير في الإجابة هو إثبات في حد ذاته ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جوني ..لما قلت)  روح ( 
كان كلامي موجه لطارق المسيحي الدارس لعلم اللاهوت
هو هيفهمها ...
ولم استخدمها معك انت ...شغل الملاحدة دة حمش معايا
وترجعوا تزعلوا لما نعطيكم دروس في دقة الالفاظ
ولمن توجه! !!!!
لي عودة غدا ..لانه لا يوجد امامي جهاز الان
قلت امسي عليك من الموبايل


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> وظائف المخ دليل على وجود الروح .. وخروج الروح لازم كي تحدث الوفاة .. لأن الروح هي الطاقة الخفية التي تجعل الكل يعمل .. الوظائف لمختلف الخلايا والاجهزة بجسدك .. وإلا ! فكيف تعمل؟ (القاعدة الخالدة: لا معلول بلا علة) عموماً مش عاوز ادخل في إثبات وجود الله .. لأن مجرد التفكير في الإجابة هو إثبات في حد ذاته ​



1- طب خليني اسألك هل الحيوانات عندها روح؟ لو ﻷ، يبقى ازاي هي بتموت؟ او بمعنى اصح ازاي هي حية؟

2- ازاي مجرد التفكير في الاجابة هو اثبات لوجود الله؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> براحتك طبعاً انا ماقدرش امنع حد يقول رايه.لكن خبرتي معاك علمتني ان مش هينفع يبقى بيننا اي مناقشة موضوعية فمع كامل احترامي
> 
> اعفيني من مناقشتك.....وخليني مع طارق وعبود


 
*وأنا بأحترم رأيك *

*وإعتبر مشاركاتي لزوار الموضوع مش ليك *

.


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> 1- طب خليني اسألك هل الحيوانات عندها روح؟ لو ﻷ، يبقى ازاي هي بتموت؟ او بمعنى اصح ازاي هي حية؟
> 
> 2- ازاي مجرد التفكير في الاجابة هو اثبات لوجود الله؟



1- الحيوان عنده "نفس"، ونفسه في دمه، بمجرد سفك دمه، يموت.
2- لأن التفكير معناه أنك عاقل، تفكر و تحلل وتخرج بنتائج، ودي من الأمور اللي مستحيل ينطبق عليها نظرية التطور أو النشوء والإرتقاء، وبالتالي بيخلينا نقف قدام سؤال منطقي عقلاني صرف .. مين اللي أوجد الإنسان الأول؟ (عموماً أرجوك جوني بلاش ندخل في المواضيع دي لأن الموضوع عن عمر الانسان، نبقى نفتح موضوع نتكلم فيه انا وانت)​


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> 1- الحيوان عنده "نفس"، ونفسه في دمه، بمجرد سفك دمه، يموت.
> 2- لأن التفكير معناه أنك عاقل، تفكر و تحلل وتخرج بنتائج، ودي من الأمور اللي مستحيل ينطبق عليها نظرية التطور أو النشوء والإرتقاء، وبالتالي بيخلينا نقف قدام سؤال منطقي عقلاني صرف .. مين اللي أوجد الإنسان الأول؟ (عموماً أرجوك جوني بلاش ندخل في المواضيع دي لأن الموضوع عن عمر الانسان، نبقى نفتح موضوع نتكلم فيه انا وانت)​



1- الموضوع مش بعيد، لان العمر بينتهي بالموت، صح؟

طب انت بقى، الروح بتطلع فتموت؟ وﻻ انت بتتقتل فالروح ماتلاقيش مكان تقعد مثلاً؟ يعني الموت بيحصل ازاي؟  وليه انت مفترض ان ميكانيزم الموت بالنسبة مختلف عن الحيوان؟ حتى احنا بنموت بنفس الطريقة....زي 
الموت من الجوع او العطش او الطعن او او او


وهو بيموت عشان النفس في الدم؟  وﻻ عشان اصلاً لما الدم يسيح يبقى مفيش دورة دموية وﻻ تغذية للمخ والقلب؟!

طب ما فيه كائنات معندهاش دم اصلاً.....بتموت ازاي دي بقى؟ او حية ازاي دي اصلاً؟


2- لا طبعاً...لو كنت مركز ف امثلة الفار والقرد، كنت عرفت ازاي التحليل والعقل ممكن ييجي بالتطور فعلاً، وان مفيش فرق حاد او نوعي بيننا وبين الحيوانات


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> 1- الموضوع مش بعيد، لان العمر بينتهي بالموت، صح؟
> 
> طب انت بقى، الروح بتطلع فتموت؟ وﻻ انت بتتقتل فالروح ماتلاقيش مكان تقعد مثلاً؟ يعني الموت بيحصل ازاي؟  وليه انت مفترض ان ميكانيزم الموت بالنسبة مختلف عن الحيوان؟ حتى احنا بنموت بنفس الطريقة....زي
> الموت من الجوع او العطش او الطعن او او او
> ...



الروح مش عباره عن واحد شبهي بس شفاف ولابسني فلما اموت مايلاقيش مكان يقعد فيه  .. أنا معرفش الروح شكلها إزاي في جوهرها  .. لأنها ببساطة غير مرئي (جوهرها) دلوقتي .. لكن أقدر أتيقن من وجودها .. لأني وجودي بالجسد على الارض مرتبط بوجودها إرتباط جوهري .. انا حي لأن فيا روح تقود وجودي .. والروح دي (نفخة) من الله .. (نسمة حياة) .. من غيرها مايبقاش ليا (حياة) .

الحيوانات تختلف .. لانها أقل مرتبه من الإنسان .. بالاضافة لأنها مش هتتحاسبها في الاخرة .. وكمان هي خُلقت (من أجل الإنسان) وليست (في مرتبة الإنسان) .. كمان اشتراكنا مع الحيوانات في بعض الامور .. كالجوع والعطش .. بشكل نسبي .. مش معناه اننا لازم نموت زي بعض  .

هي اتخلقت كده  .. دا كمان انها اتوجدت بالشكل ده بيؤكد ان الانسان مش اصله حيوان ولا حاجه  .. وإلا ماكناش لقينا ولا حيوان في الدنيا  .. او على الاقل ولا قرد  .. لاننا هنسأل وقتها : ليه كل القرود ما تتطوروش ؟  .. ليه لسه بنلاقي قرود لغاية النهارده ؟  .. ولا القرود دي كانوا اغبيا ومعرفوش يتطوروا ؟

كمان انت سألت عن (الحيوانات) .. وليس كل (الكائنات) .. لان فيه كائنات مافيهاش دم .. ودي بيختلف أسباب موتها ..​


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الروح مش عباره عن واحد شبهي بس شفاف ولابسني فلما اموت مايلاقيش مكان يقعد فيه  .. أنا معرفش الروح شكلها إزاي في جوهرها  .. لأنها ببساطة غير مرئي (جوهرها) دلوقتي .. لكن أقدر أتيقن من وجودها .. لأني وجودي بالجسد على الارض مرتبط بوجودها إرتباط جوهري .. انا حي لأن فيا روح تقود وجودي .. والروح دي (نفخة) من الله .. (نسمة حياة) .. من غيرها مايبقاش ليا (حياة) .
> 
> الحيوانات تختلف .. لانها أقل مرتبه من الإنسان .. بالاضافة لأنها مش هتتحاسبها في الاخرة .. وكمان هي خُلقت (من أجل الإنسان) وليست (في مرتبة الإنسان) .. كمان اشتراكنا مع الحيوانات في بعض الامور .. كالجوع والعطش .. بشكل نسبي .. مش معناه اننا لازم نموت زي بعض  .
> 
> ...




ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ زعلتني كده يا طااارق....

عييييييب عليك بجد......ده انت كده محتاج كورس في التطور عشان بس تكون عارف هم بيقولوا ايه حتى!


المشكلة اللي انت وقعت نفسك فيها انك حاطط قناعات غير مرئية وﻻزم تطلعها صح...

مين قال اننا مرتبة مختلفة؟   وانا باوريك ان ميكانيزم الموت عندنا زي عندهم......احنا الاتنين محتاجين اكل، وشرب، ونوم....ولو حاجة دخلت تقطع فينا (رصاصة مثلاً) ف عضو حيوي هنموت!




ومين اصلاً قال لك ان ﻻزم كل القرود تتطور؟

واصلأً، هي الكلمة الدقيقة مش اننا اصلنا قرود.....الصح اننا احنا والقرود لينا اصل مشترك....

انا مش هاخش في التطور هنا، بس هاسألك تاني:


انت اصلاً ﻻ قادر تشوف الروح، وﻻ تقيسها وﻻ حتى تقيس ليها اي تأثير.....طب عايزني ادخلها في الحسبان ازاي؟!


طب بلاش.....لما استنسخ بني آدم، بيبقى ليه روح ده وﻻ ايه؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ زعلتني كده يا طااارق....
> 
> عييييييب عليك بجد......ده انت كده محتاج كورس في التطور عشان بس تكون عارف هم بيقولوا ايه حتى!
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه طيب ما تفتح موضوع عن التطور ونشوف مين محتاج كورس .. انا بتكلم في عموم النظرية يا جوني 

ومين قال اني مش قادر اقيس اي تأثير للروح؟ .. اومال أنا عايش إزاي ؟ 

وبالنسبة للإستنساخ .. هاتلي حالة واحده فيها استنساخ إنسان ونجحت


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه طيب ما تفتح موضوع عن التطور ونشوف مين محتاج كورس .. انا بتكلم في عموم النظرية يا جوني
> 
> ومين قال اني مش قادر اقيس اي تأثير للروح؟ .. اومال أنا عايش إزاي ؟
> 
> وبالنسبة للإستنساخ .. هاتلي حالة واحده فيها استنساخ إنسان ونجحت



- تعالى وانا اظبطّك 

- هم معملوهاش مش عشان صعوبات تقنية، لكن عشان المشاكل الاخلاقية  (هيتولد من غير اهل وكده)

- انت عايش زي ما الحيوانات عايشة (سوري في اللفظ مفيش اي تجريح طبعاً) وهي عايشة من غير روح!


*مش عايز اخرج عن الموضوع، لكن لو استنسخنالك بني آدم....او بلاش كمان...لو عملنالك بني ادم من شوية مواد كيماوية، تتنازل عن كافة قناعاتك؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> - تعالى وانا اظبطّك
> 
> - هم معملوهاش مش عشان صعوبات تقنية، لكن عشان المشاكل الاخلاقية  (هيتولد من غير اهل وكده)
> 
> ...



- افتح موضوع وقول فيه كل قناعاتك الالحادية بإختصار وتركيز ، وانا معاك 

- ما عملوهاش ولا هيقدروا يعملوها  

- أنا عايش زي الحيوانات ما عايشة إزاي؟ هي الحيوانات عايشة إزاي؟

- لو استنسخت إنسان من مواد (كيماوية) ، خد بالك! .. مواد كيماوية ! .. لا يتدخل فيه حيوانات منوية .. إعمل كده .. وهتشوف ردي فوراً


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> - افتح موضوع وقول فيه كل قناعاتك الالحادية بإختصار وتركيز ، وانا معاك
> 
> - ما عملوهاش ولا هيقدروا يعملوها
> 
> ...



1- طيب ابعت لي رسالة كده وحدد المواضيع اللي تحب نناقشها، وانا هابقى افتحه 

شفت القيديو اللي بعتهولك بالمناسبة؟

2- اوريدي عملوها ف حيوانات كتير....وزي ما قلت لك العلم ﻻ يعترف باي فرق (جوهري) بيننا وبين الحيوانات 

3- يا سيدي باقول لك لما تتعمل....هيبقى ردك ايه؟ اتنازل شوية وتخيل...فرض جدلي كده....هل لو ده حصل، تعتبر الموضوع منتهي وتتنازل عن كافة قناعاتك؟ 

وعلى فكرة، المواد المنوية دي كيميائية اصلاً  بس انا بقى باجيبهالك كمان، اللي هو هاركبها من غير ماخدها من اي بني ادم 

هاركب انا DNA وبروتينات واحطها مع بعض واكون خلية والخلية دي هاحطها ف حاجة زي حضّانة كده وهتكبر وتبقى جنين وتبقى بعد كده بني ادم كامل....ومن غير حاجة منوية اصلاً 

الجينوم البشري خلص تسجيله على فكرة وجاري حالياً فهم كل جين بيعمل ايه بالظبط، وبمجرد ما يخلص هنقدر نعمل بني ادم بالمواصفات اللي احنا عايزينها...

ومش هيتبقى غير المشكلة الاخلاقية....اننا هنخلق بني ادم ميعرفش اي حاجة ومالوش اي حد ف الدنيا دي

4- انت بقى اللي تقول لي الحيوانات عايشة ازاي    بالنسبة لي، زيها زي الانسان....عايشين بوظائف حيوية، وبيموتوا لما بتقف زينا بالظبط....


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

هتركبها من غير ما تاخدها من أي بني آدم؟
طب سؤال مهم : ده حوار ولا تخيلات؟

خلينا يا عم جوني نعيش اللحظة دلوقتي  .. وسيبك من هيعملوا ايه بكره .. لما يجي بكره ..

مش بنتكلم عن وظائف الحيوان والإنسان .. بنتكلم عن طريقة الموت .. حتى اننا مش بنتكلم عن اسباب الموت .. طريقة الموت يا جوني .. ومش قضيتنا برضه طريقة موت الحيوانات .. احنا بنتكلم عن الإنسان و عمره هل هو محدد من قبل الله ولا لاء .. فطبيعي جداً أنك تقول انه غير محدد .. لانك لا تؤمن أصلا بالله  .. يبقى الحوار معاك فاشل أصلاً  ..


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هتركبها من غير ما تاخدها من أي بني آدم؟
> طب سؤال مهم : ده حوار ولا تخيلات؟
> 
> خلينا يا عم جوني نعيش اللحظة دلوقتي  .. وسيبك من هيعملوا ايه بكره .. لما يجي بكره ..
> ...



ما انت لو متابع كنت عرفت 

- ماهو ﻻ انت بتجيب دليل على كلامك (والا مثلاً شاور لي على فرق (فسيولوجي) واحد بين الموت في الانسان والحيوان)، وﻻ انت بتشاور على غلطة ف كلامي

طب اعمل لك ايه انا؟



*هارجعك تاني للموضوع الرئيسي:   لما انت بتموت، ده ربنا تدخل وقصد ينهي حياتك في الوقت ده؟ وﻻ هو مالوش دعوة ومش بيتدخل اصلاً؟


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

وكمان ﻻزم تحل التناقضات اللي ف طرحك....

غير كده: اللي يدعي وجود حاجة ﻻزم يجيب دليل عليها.....والا عليك تصدقني لما اقول لك ان فيه كائن مريخي بيقول لك تبعت لي 100 دولار كل يوم والا هيهشم عضمك التمساح


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

تناقضات ايه؟ هاتلي حاجه واحده فيها تناقض 

بالنسبة لسؤالك :



> *هارجعك تاني للموضوع الرئيسي: لما انت بتموت، ده ربنا تدخل وقصد ينهي حياتك في الوقت ده؟ وﻻ هو مالوش دعوة ومش بيتدخل اصلاً؟



مش انت اللي رجعتني  .. انا اللي رجعتك  .. تفرق 
مسالة (مالوش دعوة) غير دقيقة .. هو لا يتدخل في موتك .


----------



## Strident (4 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> تناقضات ايه؟ هاتلي حاجه واحده فيها تناقض
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك :
> 
> ...



يا سيدي انت رجعتني...مش فارقة...المهم اللي هتطرحه دلوقتي!


التناقضات هتيجي حالاً بس مش هاكتبهالك كمان شوية عشان التشتيت


ﻻ يتدخل في موتك....حلووووو اوي.....اذاً مالوش دعوة اموت ازاي وﻻ امتى...صح؟ كل ده متروك ليا او لمجرم يقتلني مثلاً!


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> يا سيدي انت رجعتني...مش فارقة...المهم اللي هتطرحه دلوقتي!
> 
> 
> التناقضات هتيجي حالاً بس مش هاكتبهالك كمان شوية عشان التشتيت
> ...



يا ولدي علشان نكمل حوار لازم تسمع كلامي .. كلمة (مالوش دعوة) دي لا أقبلها .. لان ليها معاني كتير ضد صفات الله المطلقة .. الافضل انك تقول لا يتدخل .. 

هو لا يتدخل في طريقة موتك .. نعم متروك لك أو لمجرم يقتلك او لاي سبب يؤدي لموتك (ان شاء الله )


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*عرفت لية يا طارق كنت بالزمه بكلامي فقط?
هيدخلك ع القرد والفار ويطلعك ع الفيل ابو زلموة
والنفس والحيوان والروح ويد 2 كب الف 4
مكنة رغي شغالة بكوين ههههههههه
وضحت لك دلوقتي والا لسة شويتين? !*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*قمت بحذف المشاركة لتكرارها 
هو " جونى " راح فين ؟؟؟
أنا كنت لسة سايبه أمبارح هنا 
:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]طارق أولاً أعذرنى لأننى لم أستكمل حوارى معك بالأمس وخرجت *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و .....قبل أن أبدأ معك سأدع الصور تشرح لك معنى القدر الذى أقصده*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولفظة ( قد) التى أذكرها وأضعها دائماً ( بين قوسين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن ليس كل البشر يتعرض لهذه المحن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُوضع هنا منعاً للأتباس فى فهم أنها قاعدة عامة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أتركك مع الصور[/FONT]*​













































​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]والآن بعد أن أستعرضنا مفهوم ( القدر ) بالصور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نأتى لكلامك [/FONT]*​


REDEMPTION قال:


> وهذا غير متاح الآن في ظل الظروف البيئية *التي أخترعها الإنسان *..
> .. لأنه للاسف صار يتحكم فيها أيضاً *آخرين*
> انا قولت في السابق .. ان (علم الله) السابق للأحداث يجعل الاحداث واجبة الحدوث .. اي لابد ان تحدث .. *وهي تحدث بإرادة الإنسان *التي صارت محفورة في ذاكرة المستقبل بدخولها في (علم الله) ..
> * اما من صنع هذه الأحداث .. فهو الإنسان وليس الله .. *​


 *[FONT=&quot]تأمل الصور أعلاه وقل لى ...أين هى أرادة الأنسان أو أفعاله هنا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أتضح لك لماذا لا أناقش ولا أتعرض ولا أنجرف وراء ( أسباب ) الموت ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هندخل فى متاهات وفلسفات لا تنتهى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى أنظر الى هذه الصورة وقل لى [/FONT]*​ 




*[FONT=&quot]هل هذا المسكين تعرض حدث من " صنع الأنسان " ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الطوفان .. كان قرار إلهي ..
سدوم و عمورة ... قرار إلهي ...
لماذا اذاً إن كانت القاعدة أن الله لا يتدخل في إنهاء حياة البشر؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود .. الزلازل والبراكين وموجات التسونامي والفيضانات .. سببها *الإحتباس الحراري* .. اللي اتسبب فيه الانسان أصلاً .. فلما الانسان عمل مصانع عملاقة .. و صنع سيارات .. وطيارات .. وسجاير .. كل ده زود طبقات الجو العليا (الغلاف الجوي) بالعوادم والاتربة والمواد الاخرى ..  وخلاه سميك .. فعند دخول اشعة الشمس للارض .. كانت الارض بتاخد منها اللي هي محتاجاه و ترجع الباقي .. وكان الغلاف الجوي بيسمح بكده .. فلما بقى سميك .. بقى ياخد اشعة الشمس .. وما يرجعهاش  .. طفاسة بقى  .. وبقى باطن الارض يحتفظ بالحرارة دي .. علشان كده كل سنة بنلاقي الحر بقى زيادة حبتين تلاته .. فيحصل براكين وزلازل  .. و التلج بيسيح .. فالبحار والمحيطات مستواها يعلى .. فيحصل الفيضانات ..

فيه معضلة جامدة هتقابلنا لو سلمنا بأن ربنا هو اللي قرر (طريقة موت) الإنسان .. فيه ناس بتندبح ! .. واطفال بياكلها غربان ! .. وناس بتموت بطريقة بشعة بشعة ! .. تتحرق .. تتقطع .. تتسلخ .. تتفرم .. ليه ربنا إختار الطريقة دي ؟!! .. 

عاوزك تركز معايا في الكلمتين اللي جايين دول ..

ربنا اه بيحدد عمر الإنسان !! بيحدده في (معرفته) ! .. فاهمني ؟! .. الله عارف .. فمعرفته دي نوع من التحديد ! .. الله عارف اني هموت اليوم الفلاني .. الساعة الفلانية .. الدقيقة الفلانية .. اهو معرفته دي .. هي نوع من التحديد .. لكن ربنا لم (يدفع) أو (يحرض) أو (يوجد) الأسباب اللي هتؤدي لموتي .

كمان فيه نقطة تاني .. ممكن ربنا (يقرر) و (يختار) طريقة موت إنسان ما .. لحكمة عنده .. لكنها مش قاعدة !​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> الطوفان .. كان قرار إلهي ..
> سدوم و عمورة ... قرار إلهي ...
> لماذا اذاً إن كانت القاعدة أن الله لا يتدخل في إنهاء حياة البشر؟؟



الطوفان كان قرار إلهي .. صح فعلاً .. لكن ألاسباب التي أدت لإتخاذ هذا القرار هو الإنسان ذاته .. وسدوم وعمورة كانت قرار إلهي .. صح فعلاً .. لكن الاسباب اللي أدت لإتخاذ القرار بحرق سدوم وعمورة .. كان الانسان ذاته .

وحتى الطوفان ربنا قال انه لن يعود يغرق البشر بالطوفان .. فتفسيرك ايه لتسونامي وغيره من الفيضانات المرعبة دي؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحتباس حرارى ؟؟
وسدوم وعمورة وفيضان نوح كان بسبب هذا الأحتباس ؟
ما علينا ....
*​


REDEMPTION قال:


> *عاوزك تركز معايا في الكلمتين اللي جايين دول ..*
> 
> ربنا اه بيحدد عمر الإنسان !! بيحدده في (*معرفته*) ! .. فاهمني ؟! .. الله عارف .. فمعرفته دي نوع من التحديد ! .. الله عارف اني هموت اليوم الفلاني .. الساعة الفلانية .. الدقيقة الفلانية .. اهو معرفته دي .. هي نوع من التحديد .. لكن ربنا لم (يدفع) أو (يحرض) *أو (يوجد) الأسباب اللي هتؤدي لموتي .*
> 
> كمان فيه نقطة تاني .. ممكن ربنا (يقرر) و (يختار) طريقة موت إنسان ما .. لحكمة عنده .. لكنها مش قاعدة !​


*ذكرت أن لها أصل كتابى أو شئ عن علم اللاهوت
هل من الممكن ان تضعها لى حتى أعرف مصدرها ؟
ولى عودة معك آخر اليوم ...خد وقتك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الطوفان كان قرار إلهي .. صح فعلاً .. لكن ألاسباب التي أدت لإتخاذ هذا القرار هو الإنسان ذاته .. وسدوم وعمورة كانت قرار إلهي .. صح فعلاً .. لكن الاسباب اللي أدت لإتخاذ القرار بحرق سدوم وعمورة .. كان الانسان ذاته .
> 
> وحتى الطوفان ربنا قال انه لن يعود يغرق البشر بالطوفان .. فتفسيرك ايه لتسونامي وغيره من الفيضانات المرعبة دي؟​


*عايز تقول انه كان عقاب ؟ ولم يعد يُعاقب أحد ؟*
*دة سؤال مش أستنتاج *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحتباس حرارى ؟؟
> وسدوم وعمورة وفيضان نوح كان بسبب هذا الأحتباس ؟
> ما علينا ....
> *
> ...



ايه هي تحديداً اللي ذكرت ان ليها اصل كتابي او شيء عن علم اللاهوت؟​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايز تقول انه كان عقاب ؟ ولم يعد يُعاقب أحد ؟*
> *دة سؤال مش أستنتاج *​



لاء مش عاوز أقول كده بالظبط يا عبود 
عاوز اقول انه اه كان عقاب بسبب شرور الانسان وقتها، ولكن كان الهدف منه في الاساس إيصال رسالة قوية للبشرية فيما بعد على مر الاجيال ان الله يبغض الخطية جداً .. كمان طريقة عقاب ومعاملة الله لأناس العهد القديم .. تختلف تماماً عن طريقته في معاملة أناس القرن الواحد والعشرين او ما قبله .. لان القدماء كان لا يجدي معهم سوى العقاب الحسي .. العقاب الملموس .. الوقتي .. اما في ظل العلم والتقدم الحاليين .. صار العظة والتوبيخ والارشاد هما الملائمان للجنس البشري الآن بعدما ترقى و تقدم إدراكه وعلمه .

كمان الله قال انه لن يعود يهلك البشر (بالطوفان) أي قرر عدم إستخدام تلك (الطريقة) فيما بعد إن أراد عقاب البشر على الارض .​


----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

( سدوم وعمورة ،، الطوفان ) هاتان الحادثتان 

 كان حكماً إلهيًا على الناس* لفسادهم* (تك 6: 5 - 13)

أى عندما كثرت وتعاظمت جدااااااااااا 

 وقال عنهم الله: "إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ، وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدًّا" (سفر التكوين 18: 20)..

 (هنا  حياتهم أصبحت خطر على نفسهم وعلى من حولهم من الأبرار ) 

ولذلك فنائهم رحمة من الله 

ولم يتم فنائهم إلا بعد إنذارهم بالرجوع عن خطاياهم 


فالله عادل ورحيم 

ظهر عدلة ........ ( عندما أنذر هم ) 

وظهرت رحمته...... ( عند فنائهم ) 


مش معنى أن الله أفنى حياة الأشرار فى هاتان الحادثتان إنه بيتدخل فى تحديد عمر الإنسان 


صحيح الإله الحى أعطى للإنسان حريتة فى الإختيار الكامل 

لكن فى نفس الوقت لا يتعامل مع الجميع بالمثل.. 

 فهناك شخص يحتاج إلى إرشاد بسيط،

 وآخر يحتاج إلى عقاب حاد، 

وثالث يحتاج إلى الإقناع واستيعاب الأمور بهدوء،

 ورابع تكفيه مجرد إشارة من بعيد، أو تنبيه غير مباشر..  

وهناك بعض الأشخاص يضطر الرب إلى تحذيرهم وإنذارهم بتجارب شديدة 

مثل الوقوع في يد الأعداء أو الإصابة بمرض صعب أو فقدانهم لعزيز...

 وغيرها من التجارب التي يهدف بها الله عدول الإنسان عن طريق الشر لخلاص نفسه 

بعدما يكون قد استخدم معه كل الأساليب التي يمكن أن تجذبه حتى يعود إليه.. 

فإذا لم يستجب الإنسان لكل ذلك !!!!!!!!!!

فمن عدل الله أن ينزل به العقوبة التي يراها عادلة بلا شفقة ليكون عبرة لغيره


ولذلك الله لا يتدخل فى تحديد عمر الإنسان ، ولكن إختيار الإنسان لطريقة حياتة هو الأساس


----------



## geegoo (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا مش مقتنع بمنطق د طارق و الاخت رانيا للآتي
+ من القواعد اللي أنا أعرفها  ان ربنا ثابت لا يوجد عنده تغيير و لا ظل دوران 
يبقي طريقة الاستثناء في التعاملات دي مش منطقية
و لو افترضنا ان الاستثناءات دي جزء من طريقة تعامل الله مع البشر
غير مقنع تماما بالنسبة لي فكرة أن الناس في الحالات دي هي اللي دفعت ربنا أنه يتصرف معاهم كده !!!!
طيب هو دقلديانوس ما كانش يستاهل ؟
الفاتحين اللي مرمطوا الاقباط ماكانوش يستاهلوا ؟
هتلر ؟؟
و محدش يقولي بيحمي الابرار 
لأن في كل المواقف قديم و جديد فضل فيه ناس ماسكة في ربنا لغاية حد السيف .. و لو هما أبرار لأن ربنا اتدخل بشكل مباشر ليحميهم .. يبقي في عندنا مشكلة كبيرة أوي في القصة دي محتاجة موضوع مختلف ..
موضوع انه عهد قديم و جديد دي ... آسف بس من المشاكل اللي عندي أنا شخصيا مشكلة في استيعابها 
أولا بسبب القاعدة اللي فوق
ثانيا لأن مش كل حاجة من القديم انتهت في الجديد 
و لو هنفضل ماسكين في فكرة قديم و جديد احب أفكركم :
ان لما ربنا اتكلم علي الايام الأخيرة ( اللي هي العهد الجديد ) قال 
" و لو لم *تقصر *تلك الايام لما خلص و لا المختارين "
يعني هيتدخل تاني و في العهد الجديد ....
++++++
و ازاي يبقي فناؤهم رحمة من ربنا ؟؟
للأبرار يعني ؟؟
ما هو مش ممكن للأشرار لأنهم كده هلكوا دنيا و آخرة
و مش ممكن للأبرار لأن :
اولا ... الأبرار كان فيه خطة لانقاذهم في الحالتين ( الطوفان و سدوم )
و ثانيا لأن الشر اللي من النوع ده و اللي بيضل أبرار لسه موجود و هيفضل موجود  .. يبقي فين عدل ربنا ؟؟

++++++
و بعدين هي دي بس المواقف اللي ربنا اتدخل بانهاء حياة بشر فيها ؟؟؟
دي مجرد أمثلة و اضحة ...
لما الأرض تبلع أخيتوفل و أصحابه ... ده تدخل و انهاء لحياتهم
لما الملائكة تحارب مع جيش اسرائيل و تهلك أعداؤهم .. ده تدخل ..
لما ايليا يبعت نار من السما تاكل جنود الملك بقوادهم .. ده تدخل ...
+++++

كل ده و احنا بنتكلم في التدخل السلبي " انهاء الحياة "
الأمثلة اللي ذكرها أ فريدي بتتكلم عن التدخل الايجابي  " الابقاء علي الحياة " ضد قوانين الطبيعة ....
و بيتهيألي د طارق كان قال انه هيرد عليها ....
+++++


----------



## geegoo (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رانيا الجوهرى قال:


> وهناك بعض الأشخاص* يضطر الرب إلى تحذيرهم وإنذارهم بتجارب شديدة
> 
> مثل الوقوع في يد الأعداء أو الإصابة بمرض صعب أو فقدانهم لعزيز...
> 
> ...



الكلام المظلل بالأحمر
يعني هو ربنا هيضطر !!! يتدخل بكل ده بس عند ميعاد انهاء حياته مش هيتدخل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و فقدانه لعزيز دي مش فيه حد تاني مات ؟؟؟؟
و حسب كلام حضرتك دي تجربة للشخص اللي عايز يتصلح ..
يعني ربنا أنهي حياة حد علشان حد تاني يتوب !!!


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

علشان كده انا رفضت مقولة جوني (مالوش دعوه) اللي كان بيقولها في حواري معاه.

ربنا مش واقف يتفرج ! .. ولا سايب الدنيا تقلب تعدل وهو واقف يتفرج.
ربنا بيتدخل .. عند اللزوم بيتدخل .. في الوقت المناسب بيتدخل .. دي سياسة ربنا وطريقته في معاملة البشر .. (ملء الزمان) .. ربنا بيشوف ايه ملء الزمان اللي يصلح للبشر.. ويتدخل فيه .. علشان كده الكتاب بيقول (لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت) .. حتى في الموت .. أحياناً كتير ربنا بيتدخل .. بيسمح بأمور تحصل لناس احنا شايفينهم ابرار و قديسين .. علشان هو شايف ان ده الصح .. وانه فيه فايدة كبيرة جداً لما يترك الامور تسير في طريقها .. حتى لو احنا شايفين ان طريقها ده .. وحش .. وشرير .. 

الله يبسط يده على الخليقة فلا تختل موازينها .. زي انسان يحيط ابنه الصغير بزراعيه .. فيصنع حاجزاً بزراعيه كي لا يسقط ابنه .. ولكنه يتركه يسير في أي إتجاه وهو معه  .. بشرط ان لا يندفع ناحية سلك كهرباء عريان مثلاً .. او بوتجاز أو اي خطر قد يضر حياته .. هذا بالنسبة للإنسان البار .. الله يفعل معه هكذا .. ولكنه لا يمنعه من الشر بالقوة التي نعتقدها .. فهو لا يحد من إرادته وهذا يتوقف على تسليم الانسان لحياته  في يد الله  .. فإن سلمت حياتي فعلاً فعلاً إلى الله .. الله هو من سيقود حياتي .. ويحميني من الشر .. ويحميني من الموت بشكل طبيعي و عقلاني ! .. فلا يجعلني مثلا أختفي إن هجم عليا بلطجية .. ولكنه قد يرسل لي شخص ينقذني من بين ايديهم .. ويفعل ذلك لأنه يرى ان رسالتي على الارض لم تنتهي بعد .. ويضع في إعتباره امور كثيرة قد لا اراها انا .. ولا يمكن هنا أن نقول ان الله يلغي إرادتي ويقحم ذاته في تحديد مصيري .. كلاً ! .. ففي هذه الحالة تكون إرادتي متوافقة مع إرادة الله .. فأنا أريد أن اعيش كي اشهد لإلهي .. واعبده كما يليق بإبن بار .. فلا يكون تدخل الله هو إلغاء لإرادتي .. بل متفقه معها .. فهو يتدخل ليلبي رغبتي في ان يحفظني ويصون روحي .. هذا هوالتسليم الحقيقي ..  ولكني - كإنسان - سأظل طوال حياتي أستنشق هواءاً ملوثاً .. وآكل خضروات مليئة بالمبيدات .. واشرب من مياه غير نقية تماماً .. ولكن تدخل الله في هذه الحالة ساعة الموت .. انه يسمح لي بالموت .. وسماحه لي بالموت لا يعني أنه هو من حدد طريقة موتي .. فربما يسمح لي أن اموت ذبحاً على يد جماعات ارهابية .. ولكنه هو يدرك جيداً أن إيماني يستطيع تحمل هذه الطريقة في الموت .. وهو يريد أن يعطيني إكليل الشهادة .. وأنا أريد أن اشهد لأسمه حتى في موتي .. في هذه الحالة يسمح الله بالموت .. 

معاملة الله للبشر تتفق في نقطة واحده جوهرية .. وتختلف في الطريقة .. تتفق في انه : يحب جميع البشر .. نعم الله يحب الجميع .. وتختلف في طرق التعبير عن هذا الحب .. كلٍ بحسب تفكيره وثقافته وبيئته.

وإختلاف الطرق التي ينتهجها الله في معاملته مع البشر .. لا تتعارض مع كونه لا يتغير وليس عنده ظل دوران .. عدم تغير الله المقصود به جوهره .. طبيعته .. بغضه للشر .. أما طريقته في التعامل مع البشر .. لا يقودها البشر ! .. حاشا! .. بل يقودها معرفته بهم .. هو خالقهم .. وهو الوحيد الذي يعرف جيداً ما يدور في أعماقهم و مكشوف امامه ماضيهم وحاضرهم ومستقبلهم .. ومن خلال هذه المعرفة .. هو يتصرف معهم بناءاً عليها .. انت كأب تعرف جيداً أن إبنك لا يحب ان تصرخ في وجهه .. فإن صرخت يرتبك ويتوتر و ربما يسقط مريضاً .. فتختار الطريقة المناسبة كي تتحدث معه بها .. لانك تعرف فأنت تتحرك بناء على هذه المعرفة .. والأهم : لأنك تُحبه! ..  فمابالك لو كنت انت خالقه !​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

وجدت هذه الصورة على موقع "عالم إبداع" وهي تشرح بشكل جيد ما فعله الانسان على الكوكب.  
تحت عنوان "*ماذا سيحدث لو اختفى كل البشر فجأة*؟؟"







هل بعد كل هذا يحتاج الله أن يحدد عمر الإنسان والطريقة التي يموت بها ؟​


----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

> geegoo قال:
> 
> 
> > أنا مش مقتنع بمنطق د طارق و الاخت رانيا للآتي
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ايه هي تحديداً اللي ذكرت ان ليها اصل كتابي او شيء عن علم اللاهوت؟​


*هذه المشاركة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اولا انا متابعه الموضوع من بدايته
وكنت واخده عهد علي نفسي اني مش هشارك فيه 

بس  انا وبقرا وقفت قدام الجزء دا اللي كتبته الاخت "رانيا الجوهري"


> *ولذلك الله لا يتدخل فى تحديد عمر الإنسان ، ولكن إختيار* *الإنسان لطريقة حياتة هو الأساس*


سؤالي هنا بقا لروني وكل اللي بيأيدها في رأيها
عايزة اعرف منكم ايه المقصود بالكلام التالي دا وايه تفسيره ؟

 "أما أنتم، فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة" (لو 12: 7).
لا تسقط شعرة واحدة منها *بدون إذن أبيكم*، الذي نقشكم علي كفه.. الله الذي يحافظ حتى علي العصافير،* فلا يسقط واحد منها* *بدون إذنه*، وأنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة (مت 10: 29- 31). 

بتمني انكم تفهموني لاني بجد مابقتش فاهمة حاجه
ولكم جزيل الشكر 

​


----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا انا متابعه الموضوع من بدايته
> وكنت واخده عهد علي نفسي اني مش هشارك فيه
> 
> بس  انا وبقرا وقفت قدام الجزء دا اللي كتبته الاخت "رانيا الجوهري"
> ...




طيب إية رأيك تجيبى تفسير الآيتين بنفسك
وتعرضى رأيك 
وناقشينى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رانيا الجوهرى قال:


> طيب إية رأيك تجيبى تفسير الآيتين بنفسك
> وتعرضى رأيك
> وناقشينى


تفسير الايات وتفسير الكتاب المقدس كله قدامي 
انا محتاجه اعرف تفسير حضرتك عليهم
لان من خلال تفسيرك
جايز .. جايز افهم الجمله اللي حضرتك كتبتيها دي
*ولذلك الله لا يتدخل فى تحديد عمر الإنسان ، ولكن إختيار* *الإنسان لطريقة حياتة هو الأساس* 
:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تفسير الايات وتفسير الكتاب المقدس كله قدامي
> انا محتاجه اعرف تفسير حضرتك عليهم
> لان من خلال تفسيرك
> جايز .. جايز افهم الجمله اللي حضرتك كتبتيها دي
> ...



صدقينى يا ست الكل الموضوع فيه كل ما يكفى لفهمك 

بس إتعبى شوية فى قراءة كل الردود 

سلام رب المجد معاكى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا انا متابعه الموضوع من بدايته
> وكنت واخده عهد علي نفسي اني مش هشارك فيه
> 
> بس  انا وبقرا وقفت قدام الجزء دا اللي كتبته الاخت "رانيا الجوهري"
> ...


 يُعلّق  العلامة أوريجينوسعلى إحصاء شعورنا، قائلًا: [لا يقصد بذلك الشعر الذي نقصّه بالمقص ونُلقي به في سلّة المهملات، أو الشعر الذي يسقط ويموت مع تقدّم السن، لكن الشعر المُحصَى أمام الله هو الذي من الناصريّة (الذي لشمشون) حيث تسكن فيه قوّة الروح القدس، فيهبْ الغلبة على الفلسطينيّين، أي قوّة النفس وكثرة الأفكار النابعة عن الإدراك والفهم، والتي يُرمز لها برأس التلاميذ[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][483][/FONT].][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رانيا الجوهرى قال:


> صدقينى يا ست الكل الموضوع فيه كل ما يكفى لفهمك
> 
> بس إتعبى شوية فى قراءة كل الردود
> 
> سلام رب المجد معاكى


مانتي لو اخدتي بالك من اول تعليق ليا فوق
انا قولت فيه اني متابعه الموضوع من البدايه
ومتابعه كل الردود بالتاكد
وهتلاقيني مقيمه علي ردود معينه عجبتني

وكمان كتبت في نفس التعليق
اني ماكنتش ناوية اشارك هنا
واللي خلاني اشارك هو تعليق حضرتك
وخصوصا الجزء المعين اللي اخدته اقتباس من كلامك

معني كدا اني مفهمتش الجزء ده او استغربته
وجبتلك ايات تدل علي عكس كلامك.. وحبيت تشرحيلي ما المقصود بيها .. مش يمكن اكون انا فاهمه الدنيا غلط مثلا:thnk0001:

عموما متشكرا اوي لحضرتك
وموعدكيش اني اتعب نفسي لاني انا تعبت بما فيه الكفايه

سلام الرب يكون معاكي:new8:​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هذه المشاركة *​



هناك الكثير من الآيات التي تبرهن عن معرفة الله! الكتاب المقدس يزخر بها، أذكر منها:
 ‎عرفني يا رب نهايتي ومقدار ايامي كم هي فاعلم كيف انا زائل‎.  (مز 39: 4)
أيضاً : مجلد علم اللاهوت العقيدي (ج1) تأليف أ. د موريس تاوضروس (استاذ بالكلية الاكليريكية وبمعهد الدراسات القبطية واستاذ اللغة اليونانية) (تقريباً من صـ 109)


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يُعلّق  العلامة أوريجينوسعلى إحصاء شعورنا، قائلًا: [لا يقصد بذلك الشعر الذي نقصّه بالمقص ونُلقي به في سلّة المهملات، أو الشعر الذي يسقط ويموت مع تقدّم السن، لكن الشعر المُحصَى أمام الله هو الذي من الناصريّة (الذي لشمشون) حيث تسكن فيه قوّة الروح القدس، فيهبْ الغلبة على الفلسطينيّين، أي قوّة النفس وكثرة الأفكار النابعة عن الإدراك والفهم، والتي يُرمز لها برأس التلاميذ[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][483]





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> .][/FONT]


وبالنسبه للجزء ده
الله الذي يحافظ حتى علي العصافير،* فلا يسقط واحد منها* *بدون إذنه*، وأنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة (مت 10: 29-
هو مش المقصود ان مفيش حاجه ممكن تحصلنا بدون اذن ربنا
حتي الموت نفسه 
ولا انا غلطانه؟

وان كنت غلطانه سامحني واشرحلي
​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ياوثوقة , هقولك على حاجة , فى اوروبا والدول المتقدمة زى ماقولت قبل كده الناس بتعيش 80 سنة وفوق ال 80 وانا قولت الاسباب قبل كده 
ربنا مش كاتبلهم يعيشو اكتر من حد , انما اسلوب حياتهم واهتمامهم بنفسهم وتمسكهم بالحياة ( ديه نقطة نفسية على فكرة بتأثر على العمر كمان ) بيخليهم يعيشو اكتر 

طيب فى اوروبا ايضا والدول المتقدمة اعرف ناس فوق ال 80 سنة وعايشين فى بيوت مسنين فيها اجهزة حديثة واهتمام ورعاية 
عايزة اقولك انهم ماتو كذا مرة :new6: بجد وعلشان بيت المسنين مجهز بأجهزة resuscitation اللى هى بترجع القلب يشتغل تانى 
بيقومو عادى جدا ويعيشو تانى 
بينما لو فى قرية صغيرة فى دولة فقيرة حد القلب بتاعه وقف ومفيش حد يعمله CPR ومفيش اجهزة ترجعه تانى للحياة هيموت وينتهى عادى جدا 
تقدرى تقوليلى ليه ياوثوقة ؟
بالنسبة لشعور رؤؤسكم محصاة , فالله عالم تماما بكل حاجة هتحصل لينا كأولاده وهو يتدخل فى اوقات معينة لانقاذنا من الموت مثلا 
لكن ده مش القاعدة , ده الاستثناء اللى الله بيعمله مع اولاده علشان يمشو فى الهدف اللى هو عايزه ليهم من حياتهم على الارض


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا انا متابعه الموضوع من بدايته
> وكنت واخده عهد علي نفسي اني مش هشارك فيه
> 
> بس  انا وبقرا وقفت قدام الجزء دا اللي كتبته الاخت "رانيا الجوهري"
> ...



واثقة ..

نعم جميع شعور رؤوسنا محصاه .. كل ذرة في كياننا لا تتحرك إلا بإذنه .. كل شر لا يحدث إلا بسماح منه .. وكل خير كذلك .. هذا لمن يسلمون امورهم له .. أما من لا يسلمون حياتهم للرب .. فأيضاً لا يحدث لهم شيء إلا بإذنه .. ولكن الفارق الوحيد .. هو: من المنقوش على كفيه؟

مراراً كثيرة قولت .. انه هناك فرق بين سماح الله وإذنه .. وبين انه هو من قام وحرض ودفع وصنع الشر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

> عايزة اقولك انهم ماتو كذا مرة :new6: بجد وعلشان بيت المسنين مجهز بأجهزة resuscitation اللى هى بترجع القلب يشتغل تانى
> بيقومو عادى جدا ويعيشو تانى


دول ناس ركبهم عفريت يابنتي:new6:
الناس دول شوفتيهم يعنيكي ولا سمعتي عنهم بس؟



> بالنسبة لشعور رؤؤسكم محصاة , فالله عالم تماما بكل حاجة هتحصل لينا كأولاده وهو يتدخل فى اوقات معينة لانقاذنا من الموت مثلا
> لكن ده مش القاعدة , ده الاستثناء اللى الله بيعمله مع اولاده علشان يمشو فى الهدف اللى هو عايزه ليهم من حياتهم على الارض


اهو الكلام اللي بالاحمر ده تمام اوي وعجبني اوي وحاسه اني عايزة اجي ابوسك عشان قولتيه:t4::t4:.. تقوليلي قاعده بقا تقوليلي استثناء ماليش دعوه
انا ليا اني مؤمنه تماما بتدخل الله في حياتنا في كل شئ وفي كل وقت..
تقوليلي دول متقدمه ولا دول مُـتأخره واهتمامهم وتمسكهم بالحياه
اقولك صدقيني مش شرط لان الموضوع كله
 حاجات بتاعة ربنا وقـدر مش اكتر
"من وجهه نظري طبعا"





> واثقة ..
> نعم جميع شعور رؤوسنا محصاه .. كل ذرة في كياننا  لا تتحرك إلا بإذنه .. كل شر لا يحدث إلا بسماح منه .. وكل خير كذلك .. هذا  لمن يسلمون امورهم له .. أما من لا يسلمون حياتهم للرب .. فأيضاً لا يحدث  لهم شيء إلا بإذنه .. ولكن الفارق الوحيد .. هو: من المنقوش على كفيه؟
> 
> مراراً كثيرة قولت .. انه هناك فرق بين سماح الله وإذنه .. وبين انه هو من قام وحرض ودفع وصنع الشر​


تمام كلام حضرتك استاذ طارق وهو ده اللي انا مقتنعه بيه

واكيد كلنا ولاد ربنا ومنقوشين علي كفيه​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقة فيك يا رب ..

ما تخافيش  .. ربنا فعلاً يراقب كل الافعال والاحداث، هو ضابط الكل .. كلامنا كله على نقطة واحده .. مين اللي بيتسبب في موت الانسان .. ربنا لأنه هو اللي بيحدد ده يموت بعد أد إيه ويموت إزاي؟ ولا افعال الإنسان هي السبب في موت الإنسان؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه ايوة شوفتهم , ماتو كذا مرة بجد مش هزار :fun_lol:

لا انا قولت ان الله عارف , لكن مش بالضرورة انه المسبب او انه اللى عمل الحاجة الفلانية فى حياتى 
زى مثلا واحد ابن ربنا اتجوز جوازة غلط خالص , وحياته نكد , الله كان عارف من قبل ما يحصل ان الجوازة ديه ههتحصل وهتبقا نكد 
هل هو المسبب ؟لا  , هل هو اللى دفعه ناحية النكد ده ؟ لا 
امال مين ؟
اختياره 
طيب نفس الفكرة فى حياتى وصحتى وجسمى , اختياراتى بتحدد انا هعيش ازاى 
وعلى فكرة حتى نفسيا مدى تمسكى بالحياة بيحدد انا هعيش ولا لا 
نفسيا اللى بيفقد تمسكه بالحياة وبيبقا داخليا عايز يموت بيموت فعلا 
وديه تشوفيها لما واحدة مثلا جوزها يموت او ابنها ممكن تسمعى انها هى نفسها ماتت بعد اسبوع مثلا 
وهى كانت زى الفل 
ماتت ليه ؟ لانها بعد اللى فقدته رفضت الحياة , وبقت داخليا عايز تحصلهم 
الجسم استسلم لرغبتها الداخلية , ورفض هو كمان يشتغل , فماتت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> واثقة فيك يا رب ..
> 
> ما تخافيش  .. ربنا فعلاً يراقب كل الافعال والاحداث، هو ضابط الكل .. كلامنا كله على نقطة واحده .. مين اللي بيتسبب في موت الانسان .. ربنا لأنه هو اللي بيحدد ده يموت بعد أد إيه ويموت إزاي؟ ولا افعال الإنسان هي السبب في موت الإنسان؟​


مقدرش اخاف والا ماكنتش سجلت في المنتدي بالاسم ده

ايون يااستاذ طارق
ماهو اللي تاعبني نفسيا وحازز في نفسي
وبيخليني اتشقلب من عالكرسي من كتر الغيظ
واللي اساسا خلاني مشاركش في الموضوع من الاول
حكاية ان الانسان بيحدد موته بأفعاله دي !:thnk0001:

طبعا يااستاذي ربنا هو اللي بيتحكم وبيتسبب وبيحدد موت الانسان
مش الانسان نفسه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه ايوة شوفتهم , ماتو كذا مرة بجد مش هزار :fun_lol:
> 
> لا انا قولت ان الله عارف , لكن مش بالضرورة انه المسبب او انه اللى عمل الحاجة الفلانية فى حياتى
> زى مثلا واحد ابن ربنا اتجوز جوازة غلط خالص , وحياته نكد , الله كان عارف من قبل ما يحصل ان الجوازة ديه ههتحصل وهتبقا نكد
> ...


عجبتني ماتوا كذا مره دي هههههه
قصدك ماتوا اكلنيكيا مش كدا

بصي موضوع الجواز اللي اتكلمتي عليه ده
ده اختيار انا متفقه معاكي فيه

انما موضوع الست اللي ابنها او جوزها ماتوا وهي ماتت وراهم
ده مش اختيارها ولا موضوع تمسك
ده من حزنها علي اغلي ماتملك وصلها لكدا
ياتري مين اللي اخد منها اعز ماتملك دا مش ربنا ؟
يعني الموضوع من الاول للاخر بكل اللي ماتوا فيه
كان ترتيب واراده ومشيئة ربنا
لو كان عايز الزوج او الابن يعيشوا كانوا عاشوا
ولو كان عايز الزوجه او الام دي تعيش
كانت برضو عاشت
​


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا ليا اني *مؤمنه* تماما *بتدخل الله* في حياتنا
> في كل شئ وفي كل وقت..​


 
*كلام رائع *

*جميل أن أري مؤمنه تثق فالله بقوة *

*عارفة إنتِ قولتي كده ليه ... لأنك عرفتي إن الله بيحبك *

*إنتي مش خايفة من تدخل الله ليه *

*لأنك بتثقي في حبه الكبير*

*وإليِّ يحب لا يؤذي *

*في الأفراح دايمًا نشوف العروسة بتأكل العريس والعريس بيعمل نفس الشئ *

*طيب كل واحد بيعرف يأكل كويس لوحدة  لكن بسبب قوة المحبة بيأكلوا بعض *

*ما نقدرش نقول إن ده تداخل من العريس في شئون العروسة أو العكس *

*لكن العريس بيحب العروس بيعمل معاها كده *

*إحنا بنحب إن المسيح يتدخل في حياتنا *

*لأننا بنحبة وهو كمان بيحبنا *

* لأننا عروس المسيح *
كورنثوس الثانية 11 : 2 
فإني أغار عليكم غيرة الله، 
لأني *خطبتكم* لرجل واحد، لأقدم *عذراء* عفيفة *للمسيح*.
​*.*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *كلام رائع *
> 
> *جميل أن أري مؤمنه تثق فالله بقوة *
> 
> ...


بشكر حضرتك جدا استاذي لانك فهمتني

وعجبني جدا جدا مثال العريس والعروسة اللي حضرتك ذكرته
فعلا مثال رائع وشرح بسيط 

ربنا يبارك حضرتك​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو انا لو بعمل عملية وموت واحد بسبب خطا طبى ربنا كتبله انه يموت بسبب انى دكتور حمار ؟

طيب افرض الراجل دا مكنش فى الرول بتاعى فى اليوم دا واللى عمله العملية واحد تانى مغلطش كان برضة ربنا كتبله انه يموت بغلطة ؟

الله عارف انه هيموت بس مش مدبر موته بسبب غلطة دكتور حمار

لانه لو ربنا كتبله يبقى لازم يكتبلى ان فى اليوم دا اروح المستشفى ولازم ادخل انا معاه العمليات ولازم يكتبلى انى اغلط ولازم يكتبلى انه مش هعرف اتصرف علشان يموت ودا هيوصلنا فى النهاية اننا عرايس ربنا بنمثل اللى هو كتبه قبل ما نوجد  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو حُذفت مشاركاتك فأنا أقرأها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو أنا غير موجود ... فـــ عندى ( هنا ) بدل الصديق عشرة يُبلغنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا ما لا تستطيعه انت ولا تملك مُعشاره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو أستوقفت اتنين مسلمين فى الشارع وسألتهم السؤال دة ( هل الأعمار بيد الله ) ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نَفس واحد هيجاوبونى ...( نعم ) ونِعمة بالله ...أنتهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو فتحته فى أى منتدى أسلامى لن يستغرق الأمر أكثر من ثلاث مشاركات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و سواء كانوا هم الأصح أو أنت الأصح ....المهم أنهم أتفقوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل وجدنا أتفاق هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حتى البنوتة المسيحية المولد المؤمنة المنتظمة فى الكنيسة أصابتها الحيرة والأرتباك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمتى ستتفقون على جواب كتابى واحد ؟ بروح واحدة وفهم مُتزن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا تُرهق نفسك بالأجابة ....فقد وصلتنى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*أكتفيت بالموضوع ويُمكن للأدارة أغلاقه مشكورة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*يُغلق مؤقتاً
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

